# ليس مجرد نبى - عقيده القيامه فى المسيحيه .. بحث  ممتع .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2013)

*
ليس مجرد نبى - عقيده القيامه فى المسيحيه .. بحث  ممتع .. asmicheal*





​

*
ليس مجرد نبى - عقيده القيامه فى المسيحيه .. بحث ممتع .. asmicheal​*
ليس مجرد نبى 
الله الواحد الوحيد خالق الكل مدبر الجميع
القائم بسلطان لاهوته
ليصعد  ويسلمنا لقياده الروح القدس والكنيسه 
لنصل لموطننا الاصلى
برحله عمر قصيره او طويله
الى منانا الاصيل
ملكوت السموات ​

قانون الايمان المسيحى 


بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الآب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى. نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق, مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شئ. هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر, و من أجل خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس و من مريم العذراء. تأنس و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب, و صعد إلى السموات, و جلس عن يمين أبيه, و ايضًا يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء و الأموات, الذي ليس لملكه إنقضاء.

نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس, الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب. نسجد له و نمجده مع الآب و الإبن, الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامة الأموات و حياة الدهر الآتى. آمين.


ما هى عقيده القيامه
الكفن المقدس 
اسئله كثيره كثيره نجتهد بالبحث عن اجابه لها

تابعوا لو  احببتم 

=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

لماذا التجسد .. (بحث قوى ) .. asmicheal

سؤاال حير كثيرين
ولم يعقله اكثرين 
الا تكفى ذبيحه حيوانيه كفاره عن الانسان
هل من المعقول ان يتجسد الله 
ما داعى التجسد الم يكن ممكنا ان يكون له بديل والله قادر على كل شيىء
اسئله كثيره نجاوب عليها بهذا البحث 
لينك مباشر 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3363939#post3363939


=








"وقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، كما في الكتب" أن قيامة المسيح تختلف عن كل شخص أخر عاد إلي الحياة في الأمور الآتية:

1 - إن السيد المسيح قد قام بذاته، ولم يقمه أحد.

هناك ثلاثة عادوا إلي الحياة في العهد القديم: ابن أرملة صرفة صيدا، أقامه إيليا النبي (1مل 17: 22)، وابن المرأة الشونمية، أقامه أليشع النبي (2مل 4: 25). وثالث مات فطرحوه في قبر أليشع عاش وقام (2مل 13: 21). وهناك ثلاثة أقامهم السيد المسيح: ابن أرملة نايين (لو7: 15) وابنة يا يرس (لو 8: 55) ولعازر (يو11: 43، 44). وقد أقام بولس الرسول الشاب أفتيخوس (أع 20: 10) وأقام بطرس تلميذة أسمها طابيثا (أع9: 40). كل هؤلاء أقامهم غيرهم. أما السيد المسيح فهو الوحيد الذي قام بقوة لاهوته. هو قام، أما أولئك فأقيموا..

2 - هو الوحيد الذي قام بحسد ممجد:

والقديس بولس الرسول عندما تحدث عن أجسادنا في القيامة العامة، قال "ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون علي صورة جسد مجده" (في 3: 20، 21) هذا الجسد الممجد الذي للسيد المسيح، استطاع - في القيامة - أن يخرج من القبر وهو مغلق وعلي بابه حجر كبير. واستطاع أن يدخل علي التلاميذ في العلية، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة (يو 20: 19). واستطاع بهذا الجسد الممجد أن يصعد إلي السماء وأخذته سحابه والتلاميذ ينظرون (أع 1: 9، 10). أما إن كان قد أكل مع التلاميذ بعد القيامة، أو أراهم جروحه، فذلك لكي يثبت لهم قيامته، لأنهم ظنوه روحًا (لو 24: 37- 43).

3 - السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي قام قيامة لا موت بعدها.

كل الذين أقيموا من قبل، عادوا فماتوا ثانيه وينتظرون القيامة العامة. سواء الذين أقيموا في العهد القديم، أو الذين أقامهم الرسل. أما السيد المسيح، فقد قام واستمر حيا، وهو حي إلي أبد الآبدين. لذلك ليس عجيبا أن يقسم البعض باسم المسيح الحي، أو أن يصلوا إلي المسيح الحي.

وهكذا أطلق عليه القديس بولس لقب (باكورة الراقدين) (1 كو 15: 20).

فهو البكر في القيامة من الأموات، أي أول شخص قام قيامة أبدية لا موت بعدها. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وهو نفسه قال للقديس يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا "أنا هو الأول والآخر. والحي وكنت ميتا، وها أنا حي إلي أبد الآبدين آمين" (رؤ1: 17، 18).

كانت قيامة المسيح أمرًا هامًا جدًا بشَّر به الرسل، وانزعج اليهود جدًا لذلك.

يقول سفر أعمال الرسل " وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع. ونعمة عظيمة كانت علي جميعهم (أع4: 23). وانزعج رؤساء اليهود لهذا الأمر،

لأن المناداة بقيامة المسيح تثبت لاهوته وبره، وتدل علي أن اليهود صلبوه ظلمًا، وأنهم مطالبون بدمه..

لذلك استدعوا الرسل وقالوا لهم "أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم. وها أنتم قد ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان" (أع5: 27، 28).. وكان التوبيخ الذي سمعه اليهود من الرسل "أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه" (أع 3: 14، 15).

4- وكانت قيامة المسيح تدل علي قوته وانتصاره. وبشرى لنا بأنه سيقيمنا معه.

فهو الوحيد الذي انتصر علي الموت بقيامته، وداس الموت بقوته. وأعطانا الوعد أيضًا بالقيامة "فكما أنه في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.. " فإنه إذا الموت بإنسان، فبإنسان أيضًا قيامة الأموات"، "المسيح باكورة. ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه" ( 1كو 15: 21-23).

هذا الرجاء في قيامة الأموات، سببه قيامة المسيح.

وفي هذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول "إن لم تكن قيامة الأموات فلا يكون المسيح قد قام. وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام، فباطلةٌ كرازتنا، وباطل أيضًا إيمانكم. ونوجد نحن أيضا شهود زور.. وإن كان لنا في هذه الحياة فقط رجاء في المسيح، فإننا أشقى جميع الناس. ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات، وصار باكورة الراقدين" (1كو 15: 13- 20)

ولو كان المسيح لم يقم، لأصبح مثل أي أنسان عادي. ويكون قد أنتصر عليه أعداؤه، وأنتصر عليه الموت أيضًا!!

ولكنه قام "لأن فيه كانت الحياة" (يو 1: 4). ولأنه "رئيس الحياة" (اع 3: 15). لأنه هو القيامة و الحياة (يو 11: 25) كما قال لمرثا أخت لعازر قبل أن يقيمه..

قيامة السيد المسيح كانت أمرًا بشر به تلاميذه قبل صلبه:

قال لهم انه "ينبغي أن يذهب إلي أورشليم، ويتألم كثيرًا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت 16: 21) (مر 8: 31). وكرر نفس هذا الكلام في (لو 9: 22).

وبعد قيامته أخبرهم أن هذا الأمر وارد في أقوال الأنبياء:

قال لهم "هكذا مكتوب. وهكذا كان ينبغي: أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث" (لو 24: 46). وكذلك فإن النسوة اللائي أتين إلي القبر حاملات حنوطًا، قال لهن الملاك: "لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات. ليس هو ههنا ، لكنه قام. اذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل قائلًا إنه ينبغي أن يسلم ابن الإنسان في أيدي أناس خطاة، ويصلب، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم، فتذكرن كلامه" (لو 24: 5-7).

وكانت قيامة الرب في اليوم الثالث تطابق الرمز في سفر يونان:

وهكذا عندما طلب اليهود منه آية، بعد آيات كثيرة صنعها، قال لهم موبخًا "جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية، ولا تعطي له آية إلا آية يونان النبي. لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال" (مت 12: 39، 40). مشيرًا بهذا إلي موته، وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.

يقوم في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب

أي كما وردت أخبار هذه القيامة في الكتب المقدسة، وقد كان تسجيلها في الكتب المقدسة دليلًا علي أهميتها، وكذلك تبشير الرسل بها..


=


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...El-Iman/Christian-Faith__26-Resurrection.html


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

البعد اللاهوتى في هذا العيد:

1- قدرة السيد المسيح بفعل لاهوته أن يقوم من بين الأموات. القدرة على الإقامة من الموت هى من صفات اللاهوت سواء لاهوت الآب أو لاهوت الإبن أو لاهوت الروح القدس. (رومية 1: 4)

"وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات". إذًا هو الله واهب الحياة.

2- إنه استعلن لتلاميذه ونفخ فى وجوههم وأمرهم أن يقبلوا الروح القدس لغفران الخطية، "أقبلوا الروح القدس" (يو 20: 20– 23).

3- إتمام الخلاص للقيامة معنى الصليب والقيامة والصعود الثلاثة مربوطين معًا وليس مخلص هو الرب.

4- تعبير أقامنا معه أي له القدرة على إعطاء نعمة القيامة سواء القيامة الأولى (التوبة) أو القيامة الثانية من بين الأموات (القيامة العامة).



البعد الروحي:


- فكرة تأمين الإنسان ضد الماضى، الماضى دائمًا يُطارد الإنسان وهو إبتلاع الماضى للحاضر في حياة الإنسان، السيد المسيح عالج هذا الموضوع أنه أتى بالمستقبل كله جسد القيامة وقال له إن كان الماضى بيبتلع حياتك فالأبدية ستعوضك هذا. "إن كان الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد، إن كان إنساننا الخارجى يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يومًا فيومًا" حتى لا يصير الإنسان أسير الماضى.

-القيامة قدمت لنا حياة لا يغلبها الموت.



البعد الطقسى:

دورة القيامة وتعنى وجود المسيح في وسط الكنيسة، وقبلها تمثيلية القيامة، وفي القداس نقول بموتك يا رب نبشر وبقيامتك نعترف، بينما الموت لا يُبشر به.

س) لماذا لا يقل نبشر بالقيامة ونعترف بالموت؟

ج) حياة الله أمر طبيعى لكن الغريب موت الله فالذى يريد تبشير هو الموت موت المسيح. كيف يموت الله؟ يموت ناسوتيًا فاللاهوت لا يموت لذلك نعبر عن هذه الحقيقة في القداس فالقيامة جزء من طبيعة الله لأن الله هو الحياة."بالموت داس الموت" "أبطل عز الموت" لذلك نقول في القداس بموتك يا رب نبشر.

- لا يوجد رفع بخور عشية لعيد القيامة بينما في الميلاد والغطاس وكل الأعياد السيدية لها رفع بخور عشية لماذا لا يوجد رفع بخور عشية؟

لأن السيد المسيح قام في فجر الأحد ولذلك نبدأ بباكر اليوم مباشرة وليس بالعشية. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). ولذلك يوم القيامة العامة ليس له مساء لأن النور دائم والحياة دائمة ليس هناك مساء ولذلك لا توجد لها عشية.

- لا تُصلى المزامير إلا مزمور القداس ورفع بخور باكر، "هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنفرح ونبتهج به".






http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...ction-Theologically-Spiritually-Ritually.html



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

ظهورات السيد المسيح بعد القيامة

هناك (11) ظهور:

+ الظهور الأول (مت 28) للمريمتين (مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى).

+ الظهور الثانى (يو 20) لمريم وهى تبكى عند القبر عندما ظنته أنه البستانى فظهر لها المسيح مخصوص لكي يقول لها لا تبكى وللآسف نحن نبكى حتى الآن على الموتى، المسيح يحب أن نعيش القيامة بالإيمان قبل أن نعيشها بالعيان، كما قال لأرملة نايين لا تبكى، لأنه كان يعرف أنه سيقيمه.

+ الظهور الثالث (لو 24) لتلميذى عمواس.

+ الظهور الرابع (يو 20) للتلاميذ العشرة في العلية.

هؤلاء الأربع ظهورات في نفس يوم القيامة.

* انظر أيضًا زيارات مريم المجدلية القديسة للقبر في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.

+ الظهور الخامس (يو 20) للتلاميذ ومعهم توما الأحد الجديد، أول يوم أحد بعد القيامة.

+ الظهور السادس للتلاميذ جميعًا في الجليل. السيد المسيح أصر على أن يُقابل التلاميذ في الجليل، لأن الجليل هو المكان الذي تقابل فيه مع التلاميذ لأول مرة، وكان يريد أن يبدأ مع التلاميذ بداية جديدة وأراد أن يقول لهم هلم ننسى ما مضى الإنكار والخيانة والهروب وهلم نتقابل وكأننا نتقابل لأول مرة شيئ رائع.


+ الظهور السابع (يو 21) كان في بحر طبرية صيد 153 سمكه. وفي بحر طبرية كان هناك سبع تلاميذ.

+ الظهور الثامن (يو 21) لبطرس وحده في العتاب "يا سمعان ابن يونا أتحبنى أكثر من هؤلاء؟!"

+ الظهور التاسع (1 كو 15) ليعقوب وحده أول رسول شهيد.

+ الظهور العاشر (1 كو 15) لخمسمائة أخ.

+ الظهور الحادى عشر (مت 28) على جبل الصعود.



= هناك ثلاث معجزات صنعها الرب بعد قيامته، وأكد بها ناسوته:

# بقاؤه على الأرض بجسد القيامة أربعين يوم.

# الإحتفاظ بالجراحات في جسد القيامة.

# الأكل مع التلاميذ لأن جسد القيامة لا يأكل.



صفات جسد القيامة:

من واقع حديث معلمنا بولس الرسول (1 كو 15) يظهر جسد القيامة أنه:

- أولًا: نورانى – روحانى – لا يفسد.

- ثانيًا: خالد لا يقوى عليه الموت مرة أخرى يحيا إلى الأبد.



س) لماذا أحتفظ المسيح بآثار الجراحات في جسد القيامة؟

ج) لكي يُستعلن كذبيحة أمام الآب السماوى.


=

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...Eid-El-Keyama-Jesus-Apparitions-After-It.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

إن محاولة اليهود مقاومة تحقيق قول السيد المسيح عن قيامته في اليوم الثالث قد أدت إلى توثيق القيامة بأختام الدولة الرومانية.

لأن الوالي بيلاطس قال لليهود عندكم أختام وحراس فافعلوا ما تريدون. فذهبوا وختموا القبر بالأختام الخاصة بالدولة، ووضعوا الحراس. وبهذا تم عمل محضر بالأختام وبوضع الحراس وتم توثيق القيامة.. لأن القبر الفارغ في بداية اليوم الثالث كان برهانًا قويًا على قيامة الرب بالرغم من الحجر والأختام والحراس.

لقد ختم اليهود على جسد الرب في يوم السبت، وتصوّروا بذلك أنهم قد تخلّصوا منه معطين إياه راحة إجبارية (على النظام اليهودي)..!!

ولكن الرب قد ختم على كنيسته في يوم أحد العنصرة (فى يوم الخمسين) بختم الروح القدس. مثلما قام في أحد السبوت أي في يوم الأحد معلنًا أن الحياة الجديدة والراحة الحقيقية هى في أول الأسبوع الجديد أي في يوم الأحد.

إن أول الأسبوع الجديد هو اليوم الثامن الذي يقع خارج الأسبوع القديم وهو إشارة إلى الحياة الجديدة وإلى الحياة الأبدية التي تقع خارج هذا الزمان الحاضر.

* لقد تم توثيق ميلاد السيد المسيح في بيت لحم بالاكتتاب الأول الذي صدر به أمر من أوغسطس قيصر وجرى إذ كان كيرينيوس والي سوريا (انظر لو2: 2).

* وتم توثيق موت السيد المسيح بحكم الإعدام صلبًا الذي أصدره الوالى الرومانى بيلاطس ممثل قيصر روما في أورشليم في ذلك الحين، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ولابد أن توثق أحكام الإعدام عند الوالى.

* وتم توثيق قيامة السيد المسيح بمحضر ختم القبر الذي طلبه اليهود وأصدر الوالى الرومانى أمرًا بتنفيذه وبوضع الحراس إلى اليوم الثالث وذلك بعد أن تأكد من جنوده عن موت السيد المسيح بعد أن طعنه جندى بالحربة. حقًا لقد ولد السيد المسيح وصلب ومات وقبر وقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث.


=


http://st-takla.org/books/anba-bishoy/christ/seals.html


=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

لماذا قام باكرًا جدًا في أول الأسبوع؟

لقد أخبر السيد المسيح تلاميذه أنه سوف يقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وقد وصلت هذه الأخبار إلى اليهود قبل الصلب بفترة من الوقت. ولذلك فبعد موت السيد المسيح على الصليب ووضعه في القبر، ذهبوا إلى بيلاطس وقالوا له: "قد تذكّرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حى: إنى بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم، فمر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلًا ويسرقوه.. فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى" (مت27: 63، 64).

لذلك حرص السيد المسيح أن يقوم باكرًا جدًا في يوم الأحد أي في أول الأسبوع حتى تحدث القيامة قبل انصراف الحراس بوقت كافٍ. ولكي ينصرف الحراس بعد مجيء الملاك ودحرجته الحجر عن باب القبر مع الزلزلة التي حدثت، وبعد أن يكتشفوا على أثر ظهورات ملائكة القيامة أن القبر فارغًا، ولم يبصروا جسدًا ميتًا بداخله بعد اختفاء الملائكة لأن السيد المسيح قام قبل دحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر.

وفى انصراف الحراس في بداية اليوم دليل على قيامة السيد المسيح، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. لأنه كان من المفروض أن يستمروا في الحراسة إلى غروب يوم الأحد.

ولكن أخبار القيامة بدأت تنتشر من فجر الأحد واستمرت في الانتشار طوال اليوم.

وبعد أن أصبح بقاؤهم شيئًا مخجلًا أمام النسوة وكل من يحضر لمشاهدة القبر الفارغ، جاء الحراس إلى المدينة في أول اليوم وأخبروا اليهود بكل ما كان فأعطوهم فضة كثيرة لكي لا يتحدثوا مع أحد بأخبار القيامة، بل يقولوا إن تلاميذه قد أتوا ليلًا وسرقوه وهم نيام، ووعدوهم بأنهم يستعطفون الوالى من أجلهم لكي لا يؤذيهم لسبب نومهم أثناء الحراسة.

وهنا نتساءل: كيف أبصر الحراس تلاميذه وهم يسرقونه إن كانوا نيامًا؟! لأن النائم لا يستطيع أن يبصر شيئًا..!!

وكيف تنازل اليهود عن نوم الحراس وسرقة جسد السيد المسيح؟ ولماذا لم يطالبوا بإعدام الحراس حسب القانون الرومانى؟!!

وكيف يستعطف اليهود الوالى من أجل الحراس في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه حريصين جدًا أن لا يُترَك القبر بلا حراسة لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه ويقولون إنه قد قام فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى حسب قولهم؟!

أى أن أخبار القيامة بالنسبة لهم تعتبر أفظع من إقرار السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه هو "المسيح ابن المبارك" (مر14: 61) أمام مجمع السنهدريم عندما سأله رئيس الكهنة عن ذلك!!

=



http://st-takla.org/books/anba-bishoy/christ/early.html
=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

جسد الرب يسوع
قام السيد المسيح من الأموات باكرًا جدًا في أول الأسبوع أي في يوم الأحد وترك القبر فارغًا والحجر موضوعًا ومختومًا والحراس الرومان يحرسون حراسات الليل والنهار.

"وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن باب القبر وجلس عليه. وكان منظره كالبرق، ولباسه أبيض كالثلج. فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات" (مت28: 2-4) ولكنهم لم يبصروا الرب القائم من الأموات.

وجاءت المريمات إلى القبر حاملات الطيب "وكن يقلن فيما بينهن: من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر. فتطلعن ورأين أن الحجر قد دُحرج لأنه كان عظيمًا جدًا. ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابًا جالسًا عن اليمين لابسًا حُلة بيضاء فاندهشن. فقال لهن لا تندهشن، أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصرى المصلوب، قد قام، ليس هو ههنا. هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه. لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس إنه يسبقكم إلى الجليل" (مر16: 3-7)

بعد ذلك تأكد الحراس من خلو القبر الفارغ سوى من الأكفان، فذهبوا بسرعة إلى المدينة وأخبروا رؤساء اليهود بما حدث، وأنه لم يكن بمقدورهم أن يمنعوا القيامة الفائقة للطبيعة. وأنه قد أسقط في أيديهم، فليس من الممكن حراسة من هو فوق الزمان والمكان.



تآمر اليهود

شعر رؤساء اليهود بالورطة التي أدخلوا أنفسهم فيها حينما طلبوا من الوالى الرومانى أن يختم القبر بأختام الدولة الرومانية ويضع له الحراسات اللازمة لضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث. وها هى القيامة التي حاربوها وقد أصبحت موثقة رسميًا بأختام الدولة وفي سجلاتها في محضر الأختام وتعيين الحراسة.

وفكروا في الخروج من هذا المأزق فقالوا للحراس قولوا إن تلاميذه قد أتوا ليلًا وسرقوا جسده ونحن نيام ونحن نستعطف الوالى لكي لا يعاقبكم وأعطوهم فضة كثيرة لترديد هذا القول.

وهل من الممكن أن ينام الحراس أثناء دحرجة الحجر العظيم وما ينتج عن ذلك من ضوضاء شديدة؟!

كيف يُقال أن الجسد قد سُرق؟



ألا يستطيع اليهود أن يبحثوا عن جسد الرب يسوع في كل بيوت أورشليم؟

ألا يستطيع اليهود أن يبحثوا عنه في كل جبال اليهودية؟

ألا يستطيع اليهود أن ينقبوا الأرض في كل مكان باحثين عن الجسد؟

ألا يمكنهم مطالبة الوالى الرومانى بإرسال الجنود في كل مكان موضع للبحث عن جسد يسوع؟

ألم يكن التلاميذ في يوم أحد القيامة موجودين في أورشليم في العلية والأبواب مغلقة لسبب الخوف من اليهود؟

لماذا لم يفتشوا منازلهم؟ لماذا لم يحققوا معهم فردًا فردًا لتقصى الحقائق عن جسد يسوع وأين هو؟

هل من السهل إخفاء جثمان بأكمله مميز بآثار الجراحات مثل الحربة في جنبه والمسامير في يديه ورجليه وإكليل الشوك على رأسه؟

إن أول شيء تبحث عنه قوات الشرطة عند ارتكاب أي جريمة هو البحث عن جثمان القتيل، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ولا يمكن أن يختفى الجثمان لو دفن في الأرض لأن رائحته تدل عليه لو كان جثمانًا لإنسان عادى (أما الرب يسوع فإن جسده لم يرَ فسادًا كعربون للقيامة وذلك حسب نبوة المزمور). كما أن الجثمان لا يمكن أن يختفى لو ألقى في بحر أو في نهر أو في بحيرة لأن المياه تدفعه إلى الشاطئ ولابد أن يطفو على سطح المياه، ولابد أن يظهر ولو بعد أيام.

ولو كان قول اليهود صحيحًا بأن السيد المسيح هو المضل كما ذكروا للوالى ولغيره؛ لماذا لم يرَ جسده فسادًا بدليل عدم وجود أية رائحة تدل على ذلك لا في القبر الفارغ ولا في أيدى وملابس التلاميذ الذين أدّعى اليهود أنهم سرقوه قبل فجر الأحد مباشرة



القيامة قوة لا يمكن مقاومتها

استمر السيد المسيح يظهر بعد قيامته لمدة أربعين يومًا لتلاميذه وأحبائه القديسين فقط، أما اليهود فكانوا في حيرة وارتباك، لا يملكون أن يفعلوا شيئًا ضد عظمة القيامة المجيدة وروعتها سوى ترديد الأكاذيب المكشوفة التي لا يقبلها العقل.

وبعد أن ظهر السيد المسيح لأكثر من خمسمائة شخص من المؤمنين به صعد إلى السماء أمام أعين أحبائه بعدما باركهم وأوصاهم أن يكونوا له شهودًا في العالم كله بأنه قد قام حقًا من الأموات.

وبعدما مكثوا عشرة أيام في أورشليم حل عليهم الروح القدس وهم مجتمعون للصلاة، وبدأوا يبشرون بقيامة السيد المسيح الذي قدّم نفسه ذبيحة وقربانًا للآب من أجل خلاص البشرية.

وانزعج اليهود جدًا من تبشير الرسل بالقيامة وقالوا لهم أتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان؟ ولكن قوة القيامة وبشرى القيامة كانت أقوى من كل تهديدات اليهود. وهكذا خرجت البشارة بالإنجيل إلى كل العالم لأن الحق هو الذي ينتصر في النهاية.

=



http://st-takla.org/books/anba-bishoy/christ/relics.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

*اثباتات قيامه السيد المسيح
=======================*​
اثبــات موت وقيامــة المسيح تاريخيـــا وعلميــــأ

ليست حادثة صلب المسيح من مخترعات البشر ،وإلا لما رضي المسيحيون أن


ينسبوا إلى رئيسهم ونبيهم ومخلصهم بل ربهم هذا الاحتقار العظيم ،لأن شريعة 

موسى تقول : لِأَنَّ المُعَلَّقَ مَلْعُونٌ مِنَ اللّهِ - تث 21 :23 - والإنجيل يقول : مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ 


مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ - غل 3 :13 - وليس أن المسيحيين قد اعترفوا بحصول الصلب 

فقط ،بل حسبوه بافتخار مصدر خيراتهم وبركاتهم السماوية وينبوع الخلاص العميم 

،ليس لهم فقط بل لكل من آمن بالمسيح المصلوب وبالفداء الذي حصَّله للخطاة 

بموته الشهير. ويلوح لي إذ أباحث أخي المسلم أن قضية صلب المسيح هي حادثة 

تاريخية من بعض الأوجه ،لذلك أردت أن أبحث فيها الآن بحثاً تاريخياً فأقول :



إن الأنبياء الأقدمين داود وإشعياء ودانيال وغيرهم تنبأوا بكل حال من أحوال حياة 

المسيح ،وخصوصاً بصلبه وموته قبل حصوله بأكثر من ألف وخمسين سنة. بل

بعضهم قد عين مكان صلب المسيح وزمن حدوثه ،وذكروا علامات منها طبيعية 

ككسوف الشمس والزلازل ،ومنها تاريخية كإبطال الذبيحة نهائياً ،لأنها كانت تشير إلى 

ذبيحة المسيح العظمى. وكزوال الملك نهائياً من يد اليهود.


ولما جاء المسيح أعلن صريحاً لليهود أن المكتوب عنه في ناموسهم من جهة الموت 

لا بد من أن يتم ،وأنه لا بد من أن يُصلب للتكفير عن خطايا الناس. والحواريون بعده 

كانوا يفتخرون بهذا الصلب حتى أن أحدهم قال : لِأَنِّي لَمْ أَعْزِمْ أَنْ أَعْرِفَ شَيْئاً بَيْنَكُمْ 

إِلَّا يَسُوعَ المَسِيحَ وَإِيَّاهُ مَصْلُوباً - 1 كو 2 :2 - وقام أحدهم واعظاً بعد صلب المسيح 

بأيام قليلة بين جمهور عظيم من اليهود وقال لهم : بِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ - أع 2 :23 - 

وكانت نتيجة خطبته أن آمن من الحاضرين بذاك المصلوب نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس.


وكان صلب المسيح موضوع تبشير الحواريين والرسل ومحور كل خطبهم ،والأمر 

الوحيد الذي يُرجع إليه في طلب مغفرة الخطايا. وكانوا يقولون : حاشا لنا أن نفتخر إلا 

بصليب ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ،مع تلقيب الناس لهم بتابعي المصلوب. 

واعتبرت الكنيسة المسيحية قرناً بعد قرن بالتواتر صلب المسيح كما كان يعتبره 

الحواريون ،وذلك لأنه ليس شيء في التوراة والإنجيل أصرح من هذه القضية.

وأشار يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي الشهير في تاريخه إلى صلب المسيح قائلاً :إن 

بيلاطس حكم على المسيح بالصلب بطلب رؤساء الكهنة بيننا ،والذين أحبوا المسيح 

أولاً لم يتركوه ،وهم باقون للآن يدعون مسيحيين نسبة إليه حتى أن اليهود ليومنا 

هذا يعترفون بصلب المسيح. والقرآن نفسه يشهد بأن اليهود يعترفون أنهم قتلوا 

المسيح كما ترى في سورة النساء 4 :157 وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا المَسِيحَ عِيسَى ا بْنَ 

مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ . وقد كتب الحاخام يوحنان بن زكا تلميذ هليل الشهير كتاباً في 

العبرانية منذ زمن قديم ذكر فيه حكم اليهود على المسيح بالصلب لادعائه أنه ابن 

الله ،وأن اليهود علقوا يسوع على شجرة خارج أورشليم ،حسب أمر الملك ورؤساء 

اليهود. وكتاب التلمود قد ذكر صلب يسوع المسيح ،وتاسيتوس المؤرخ الوثني ذكر 

في الفصل الخامس عشر من مؤلفه المكتوب بعد المسيح بنحو أربعين سنة أن 

المسيح قتل بأمر بيلاطس البنطي الوالي في أيام حكم طيباروس.

وهذا المؤرخ كتب لأناس كانوا من معاصري المسيح ،وربما بعضهم شاهد عياناً موت 

المسيح. وكان لهذا المؤرخ وسيلة للوصول إلى سجلات الحكومة الرومانية ،حيث

كانت أخبار الحكام الرومانيين القانونية تُحفظ ،ومن ضمنها أخبار حكام فلسطين حيث 

صُلب المسيح. ولذلك كان لكتابات هذا المؤرخ في هذا الموضوع اعتبار عظيم ،بالنظر 

لعلاقتها بالأخبار القانونية والحقائق المعروفة عند العموم.

والأمر المهم هو أن خطاب بيلاطس البنطي الذي بعث به إلى روما بشأن صلب المسيح وموته قد حُفظ بين سجلات روما ،حسب عادات الممالك التي نالت حظاً من 

الحضارة. ومن ذلك الرقيم القانوني استقى المؤرخ تاسيتوس علاوة على الأخبار العامة.

وقد أشار إلى هذا الرقيم فلافيوس جوستينوس الفيلسوف عندما خاطب الأمبراطور 

أنطونيوس بيوس السنة 139 م.

وقد أشار إلى هذا الرقيم بعينه العالم ترتوليانوس من قرطاجة سنة 199م.

وهكذا ترى أن حادثة صلب المسيح كانت أمراً مقرراً وحادثة مشهورة ومعروفة بين 

الوثنيين واليهود والنصارى ،ليس بين العامة فقط بل الخاصة أيضاً مدة 600 سنة. إلى 

أن جاء القرآن فأنكر صلب المسيح فعلاً إنكاراً غير صريح بكلام مبهم وآيات مختلفة 

أوقعت كثيرين من المسلمين في حيرة من هذا القبيل ،حتى أنكرها بعضهم بتاتاً 

وصدقها آخرون كما رأيت في فصل سبق.

فافرض الآن أيها القارئ النبيه أن خمسين رجلاً من الشهود العدل شهدوا صريحاً - 

بعضهم شهادة عين وبعضهم بالسمع - أن زيداً قتل عمراً. والشهود العين لهم معرفة 

شخصية تامة بالقاتل والمقتول. وافرض أن الجاني القاتل اعترف بفعلته الشنعاء علناً. 

فصار الاعتقاد عاماً والأمر حقيقة لا ريب فيها أن زيداً قتل عمراً مدة نحو ست مئة 

سنة. ولكن بعد هذه المدة الطويلة جاء أمام القاضي شاهد نفي ،وبالطبع ليس 

بشاهد عين. وافرض أنه شاهد عدل وقال : أنا أشهد أن حادثة القتل حصلت ،ولكن 

المقتول هو بكر وليس عمراً. فماذا تظن : أيحكم القاضي بصحة مقتل عمر؟ أو يحكم 

أن المقتول هو بكر استناداً إلى الشهادة الأخيرة الفريدة؟ لا شك أن القاضي العادل 

يحكم بصحة مقتل عمر استناداً إلى الشهادات العديدة وإقرار القاتل. ومن يحكم 

بخلاف هذا يكون من الذين لا دراية لهم بالقوانين الشرعية والمدنية ،وليس في رأسه 

ذرة من العدل.

لا حاجة لي أن أنبهك أن هذا المثل هو على قضية صلب المسيح ،وهو ينطبق عليها

من كل الأوجه فتأمل.



المذهبي جانباً وتحكم في هذه القضية حسب العدل ومعارفك العقلية ،فتجد أن 

القضية بسيطة لا تحتاج إلى كل هذا العناء ،وتحكم أن المسيح عيسى قُتل وصُلب 

لفداء العالمين ،لكنه قام من بين الأموات وارتفع إلى السماء ظافراً ولن يسود عليه 

الموت بعد.




----------------------------


حقيقية وتاريخية المعجزات والعجائب التي حدثت وقت موت المسيح على الصليب


القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير

كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الاثرية بمسطرد

الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية



ولأن هذه المعجزات والعجائب ، أو الظواهر الإعجازية التي حدثت وقت صلبه وموته ، 

غير عادية ، وقد برهنت بصورة قاطعة على أن المصلوب لم يكن سوى رب المجد ، 

المسيح ، فقد زعم البعض عدم صحتها ، بحجة إنها ، كما يزعمون ، غير مدونة في 

التاريخ العام ، فقال أحدهم " هذه حادثة عظيمة لو صحت لدونها التاريخ العام الذي 

لم يشر إلى المسيح بكلمة (حسب ادعائه) . ولو صحت أيضا لآمن الرومان واليهود 

... ولكن (حسب زعمه) لم ترد أخبار بإيمان أحد من اليهود على أثر تلك البينات 

الباهرات!! " . وهذا الإدعاء المبني على الهوى وغير المدروس لا أساس له من

الصحة ويتجاهل حقائق التاريخ المؤكدة .


أولاً : لأنه عندما صُلب المسيح وحدثت هذه الظواهر الإعجازية لم تكن بشارته 

ورسالته المسيحية قد خرجت خارج نطاق فلسطين وسوريا وكان في نظر أهل هذه 

البلاد مجرد " نبي اليهود "(1) أو " النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل "(2)، وبالتالي فلم 

يكن أحد قد سمع به كثيراً خارج فلسطين أو سوريا . كما أن عملية القبض عليه 

ومحاكمته وصلبيه وموته لم تستغرق أكثر من 20 ساعة ، من بعد عشاء الخميس 

إلى ما قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة ، فقد تم كل شئ بصورة مفاجئة وسريعة ، 

وهذا لم يجعل أحداً خارج أورشليم يعرف شيئاً عما حدث إلا بعد ذلك بأيام فما بالنا 


بالعالم الوثني خارج فلسطين .


ثانياً : وبالرغم من أن كثيرين من كتاب التاريخ وعلماء الفلك المعاصرين سجلوا حدوث 

هذه الظواهر وقت حدوثها وفي نفس تاريخها المذكور في الإنجيل إلا إننا لا نتوقع 

منهم أن ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لصلب المسيح وموته لأنهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا عنه 

، وقتها ، وإنما نتوقع ، كما حدث بالفعل ، أن ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لآلهتهم الوثنية أو 


يعتبرونها ظواهر طبيعية غير عادية دون أن ينسبوا سبب حدوثها لأحد أو لشيء . وهذا ما حدث بالفعل ، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد نقل لنا يوليوس الأفريقي


Africanus (200-245م) شهادة اثنين من معاصري هذه الأحداث :
1 - فليجون Phlegon 
والذي سجل انه " في زمن طيباريوس قيصر ، والقمر في تمامه ، حدث كسوف تام 

للشمس من الساعة السادسة إلى الساعة التاسعة "(3).
2 - تالوس Thallus 

الذي سجل في الكتاب الثالث من تاريخه الظلمة التي حدثت في ذلك اليوم . وأعتقد 

أن ما حدث كان " كسوفاً للشمس " ، وذلك دون أن يذكر سبب هذا الكسوف . ويعلق 

يوليوس على ذلك بقوله " أن العبريين يحتفلون بعيد الفصح يوم 14 للقمر وقد حدثت 

آلام المسيح في اليوم السابق للفصح ، وكسوف الشمس يحدث فقط عندما يأتي 

القمر تحت الشمس ، وهذا لا يمكن أن يحدث إلا في الفترة ما بين اليوم الأخير من 

الشهر القمري السابق واليوم الأول من الشهر القمري الجديد، وليس في أي وقت 

آخر "(4).

وهذه الحادثة كانت مسجلة في سجلات الرومان الرسمية ؛ إذ يقول القس ترتليان (140
-220م) من قرطاج بشمال أفريقيا ؛ أنه في نفس الساعة التي أسلم فيها المسيح 

روحه على الصليب " اختفى ضوء النهار والشمس في أوج إشراقها 000 وأنتم أنفسكم (أيها الرومان) لديكم وصف لأعجوبة العالم (هذه) مدون في سجلاتكم "(5).


كما أن الذين دونوا هذه الظواهر في حينها ونسبوها للآلهة أو اعتبروها ظواهر

طبيعية غير عادية وأمنوا بالمسيحية بعد ذلك وعرفوا أن سبب حدوثها هو صلب 

المسيح وموته ظلت شهادتهم ، هذه، محفوظة لنا ولكن في سجلات المسيحية ومن 

هؤلاء القديس ديوناسيوس الأثيني الذي كان وثنياً وكان عالماً في الفلك وقد ذهب 

إلى مصر ليتبحر في ذلك العلم وعندما كان في مدينة هيرابوليس يرصد النجوم في 

وقت صلب المسيح كسفت الشمس على غير عادتها فأندهش لهذا الكسوف الغير 

عادي والغير متوقع والذي دام لمدة ثلاث ساعات فصرخ قائلاً " إما أن إله الطبيعة 

يتألم أو أن العالم أوشك أن ينهدم " وعندما عاد إلى أثينا وسمع القديس بولس

الرسول (أع34:17) يتحدث عن صلب المسيح وموته وما رافق ذلك من معجزات 

وعجائب أدرك مغزى ما سبق أن شاهده وسجله وآمن بالمسيحية وسجل لنا هذه 


الشهادة في رسالته السابعة وصار أول أسقف لأثينا.



ثالثاً : وسجلت هذه الظواهر الإعجازية ، أيضاً ، في الكتب المسيحية غير القانونية 

وفي كتب التاريخ اليهودية وفي التلمود اليهودي ؛ فقد جاء في الكتاب الابوكريفي 

(المزيف - المنحول - غير القانوني) والمسمى بـ " الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين " والذي 

أقتبس منه القديس جيروم(6) سكرتير بابا روما في نهاية القرن الرابع الميلادي ، 

وكذلك في الكتاب الابوكريفي المسمى بـ " إنجيل الناصريين " والذي أقتبس منه 

هيمو الأكسيري سنة 850 م أن العتبة العليا ذات الحجم الضخم ورائعة النقوش 

والمثبت بها حجاب الهيكل قد انشطرت في اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح وتحولت 

إلى قطع متناثرة " أنه في الوقت الذي مات فيه المسيح انشطرت عتبة الهيكل العليا 

ذات الحجم الضخم "(7). وهذا نفس ما ذكره المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس(8)ويضيف ، 

أيضاً أن أصوات علوية مرعبة سُمعت تقول " لنرحل من


هذا المسكن "(9)، أي الهيكل .

وجاء في التلمود اليهودي ما نصه " قبل خراب الهيكل بأربعين سنة انفتحت أبواب 

الهيكل من تلقاء ذاتها ، حتى وبخ الحبر يوحنان بن زكاي قائلاً : أيها الهيكل 00 أيها 

الهيكل 00 لماذا تضطرب منزعجاً ؟ أنا أعلم نهايتك وشيكة الحدوث . لقد تنبأ عنك 

زكريا بن عدو (زك1:11) حين قال : أفتح يا لبنان أبوابك لتلتهم النار أرزك "(10).


وذكر المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36-100م) والذي 

عاصر وعاش بنفسه أحداث خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل أنه حدثت علامات كثيرة في 

عيد الفصح تنذر وتنبئ بخراب الهيكل القادم ، فيذكر أن نجماً ظهر كسيف ووقف فوق 


أورشليم وأستمر النجم المذنب عام كامل ، ثم يتحدث عن نور أشرق في الساعة 

التاسعة من الليل حول المذبح والهيكل وأستمر ساطعاً كضوء النهار لمدة نصف ساعة 

وأعتبره البسطاء فأل حسن ، ولكن الخبراء رأوا فيه نذيرا بما هو قادم ويذكر أنه أثناء 

نفس العيد ولدت بقرة ، قُدمت للذبيحة ، حملاً في وسط الهيكل وأن البوابة الشرقية 

للرواق الداخلي والتي كانت مصنوعة من نحاس سميك وضخمة جداً لدرجة أنها كانت 

تحتاج إلى عشرين رجلاً لتحريكها كل ليلة وكانت تغلق بالمتاريس والقضبان الحديدية 

وكان لها أذرع حديدية تغوص بعمق العتبة الصخرية الصلدة ، هذه البوابة الضخمة 

شاهدها الحراس وهي تنفتح ذاتها فأسرعوا وأبلغوا القائد وتمكنوا من إغلاقها بجهد 

شاق وظن غير الخبراء أن هذا فأل حسن وأن الله فتح لهم أبواب السعادة ولكن 

الحكماء أدركوا أن أمن الهيكل قد أنكسر من ذاته وأن ذلك مقدمة لخراب الهيكل 

القادم(11).

وما جاء في التلمود وما ذكره يوسيفوس إلى جانب ما ذكر في الأناجيل


الأبوكريفية يتطابق تماماً مع ما جاء في الإنجيل ولا يتعارض معه ويؤكد حقيقية

وتاريخية حدوث هذه العجائب والمعجزات .

تقرير بيلاطس البنطي إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر: أرسل بيلاطس البنطي 

الوالي تقريراً إلى الإمبراطور الروماني المعاصر طيباريوس قيصر شرح فيه بإيجاز 

شديد ما فعله المسيح من أعمال ومعجزات وما حدث في أثناء محاكمته وصلبه 

وموته وقيامته وقد ذكر هذا التقرير ترتليان (145-220م)(12)، كما ذكره أيضاً المؤرخ 

الكنسي يوسابيوس (264-340م) والذي قال عنه " ولما ذاع في الخارج خبر قيامة 

مخلصنا العجيبة وصعوده ، فأنه جرياً على العادة القديمة التي سرت بين حكام 

المقاطعات نحو إرسال تقرير للإمبراطور عن كل الحوادث الجديدة التي تحدث فيها لكي 

لا يخفى عليه شئ – جرياً على هذه العادة بعث بيلاطس البنطي إلى طيباريوس 

بالأنباء التي ذاعت في الخارج في كل أرجاء فلسطين المتعلقة بقيامة مخلصنا يسوع 

المسيح من الأموات . وقد أعطى وصفاً أيضاً عن عجائب أخرى عرفها منه ، وكيف 

اعتقد الكثيرون نتيجة قيامته من الأموات أنه إله "(13). وهذا نص ما جاء في رسالة 

بيلاطس كما جاء في مجموعة أباء ما قبل نيقية(14)عما حدث وقت صلبه .


" وعندما صلب كانت هناك ظلمة على الأرض تماماً واختفت الشمس تماماً وبدت 

السماء مظلمة على الرغم من أن ذلك كان بالنهار ، وظهرت النجوم وكان ضوؤها 

معتماً في آن واحد ، وكما أعتقد فإن عظمتكم لا تجهلون ذلك ، لأنه اضيئت مصابيح 

في العالم كله من الساعة السادسة (12ظهراً) حتى المساء وبدا القمر مثل الدم ولم يضئ طوال الليل برغم أن البدر كان في تمامه . وناح أوريون Orion 

والنجوم أيضا على اليهود للشر الذي فعلوه " .


رابعاً : واليهود ، من رؤساء كهنة وفريسيين وكتبة وغيرهم ، الذين شاهدوا هذه 

الظواهر الإعجازية ، وخاصة ما حدث في الهيكل ، آمنوا بالمسيحية بعد قيامة 

المسيح وبعد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين وانضموا إليها بالآلاف وكانوا هم أول 

من حملوا لواءها إلى العالم اجمع . وهذا ما دُون لنا في سفر أعمال الرسل وفي تاريخ الكنيسة في القرون الأولى . ويعلق هيلد Held 


على هذه الحقائق الإنجيلية وما حدث في الهيكل بقوله أن هذا النذير ذا المغزى كان 

بلا شك التفسير لحقيقة أن عدد كبير من الكهنة تحولوا إلى المسيحية في الأزمنة 

الرسولية الأولى .

أما من جهة قيامة كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين لحظة موته وظهورهم لكثيرين 

بعد قيامته فقد سجل لنا القديس أغناطيوس تلميذ بطرس الرسول الذي أستشهد 

سنة 107م أن المسيح أقام أنبياء من الموت عند مجيئه إلى العالم " أن أنبياء 

كتلاميذه بالروح كانوا ينتظرونه كمعلم ولأنه رجاؤهم فقد أقامهم عند مجيئه "(15). 

كما سجل بابياس الذي عاش في بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي (70-155م) وكما نقل 

لنا عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري انه سمع " قصة عجيبة من بنات فيلبس 

(الرسول) . لأنه يقول أن واحداً قام من الأموات في عصره (عصر فيلبس) "(16).

-------------------------------



نبدأ اولا بالالام النفسية الرهيبة التى عانى منها السيد المسيح

والتى يحدثنا عنها مت26:38 ويو12:27 ونجد فى انجيل معلمنا لوقا19:34

يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن نزول قطرات عرق كقطرات دم نازلة على الارضوهذة الظاهرة معروفة بأسم


bloody sweat

وهى ظاهرة نادرة الحدوث تحدث فى حالة التوتر الشديد نتيجة


حدوث نزيف فى الغدد العرقية مما يجعل بشرة الجسم واهنة


واكثر حساسية للالم وينزل العرق بنيا او محمرا


جلد السيد المسيح


وقد تم جلد السيد المسيح كما نرى فى يو19:1

وتم الجلد بالسوط الرومانى الذى كان عبارة عن قطعة من الخشب مثبت فيها سيور 


جلدية وينتهى كل منها بكرتين من العظم او الرصاص

وقبل الجلد يربط الشخص بعمود رأسى ويتم الجلد على الظهر والمقعدة والساقين

ويتبادل الضرب جنديان على اليمين واليسار وينتج عن هذا الجلد

رضوض عميقة من الكرات

اما السيور فأنها تمزق الجلد وماتحتة من انسجة ونتيجة تكرار الضرب

تتمزق العضلات ايضا وتأخذ شكل شرائح مهترئة

ويحدثنا الكتاب انة بعد الجلد البسوة رداء قرمزيا ثم عادوا فنزعوة عنة مر15:17,20



وهذا الرداء التصق بتجلطات الدم التى تكونت مسببا الاما لاتطاق وفتحت الجروح مرة

اخرى مما ينتج حالة ماقبل الصدمة



pre-shock state

اكليل الشوك

كما يخبرنا مت28:27_32,مر15:15_20

تفنن اليهود والرومان فى عملية تعذيب السيد المسيح

واعدوا لة اكليلا من شوك على شكل طاقية تركزت فيها الاشواك على الجبهة

وانغرست الاشواك المبطنة للاكليل فى رأس وجبهة السيد المسيح

وقد تم استخدام نبات اليوروس اكيوليانس الذى ينمو بكثرة فى المناطق الجبلية حول اورشليم

حمل الصليب


يو19:18 يحمل الجزء العرضى من الصليب كعقوبة على المصلوب

ليسير بة فى شوارع المدينة متجها لمكان صلبة كنوع من التعيير

ويثبت ذلك الجزء على كتف المتهم وتثبت الحبال مع اليدين ويسير المتهم محاطا 

بالحراس الى مكان الصلب

وتزن تلك الخشبة حوالى 45كجم

ولنا ان نتخيل كم الالم الذى نتج عن ذلك خاصة فى ظل العذابات السابقة

صلب المسيح


مت27:35,مر15:34,لو19:8

والمؤكد من كلام المؤرخين ان الرومان كانوا يفضلون التثبيت بالمسامير لا الحبال

والدليل الكتابى على ان هذا ماتم فعليا هو حديث السيد المسيح مع توما يو20:25-27

وقد كان المسمار يصنع من الحديد طولة 13-18سم والمقطع العرضى للمسمار

على شكل مربع طول ضلعة 1سم

ألام المسيح


عانى السيد المسيح من عدة الام منها:

#تفتح الجروح عند القائة على الصليب ليثبتوا يدية ورجلية علية

عند تثبيت المسامير على الصليب يمر المسمار بين عظم الرسغ وعظام الكعبرة

واربطة المفصل والاغشية المحيطة يتلك العظام مسببا الام مبرحة


وقد يخترق العصب الاوسط مسببا الاما رهيبة فى الذراع وقد ينتج عنة شلل

جزء من عضلات اليد نتيجة نقص الدم وتقلص العضلات فتأخذ اليد شكل المخلب

#عند تثبيت القدمين يمر المسمار بين عظام المشط ويصيب الاغشية المحيطة بها 

وقد يخترق العصب الشظوى

ويمر المسمار خلال السلميات الثانية والثالثة مسببا الاما لاتطاق

#اهم مايعانية المصلوب هى الام التنفس

حيث انة عند محاولة التنفس يتحرك ظهرة محتكا بالخشبة فيستمر النزيف

ويشتد الالم ويصاحب محاولة التنفس رفع الجسم بالضغط على القدمين

وثنى الكوعين وتقريب الكتفين

مما يزيد الالم واحتكاك الظهر الممزق بخشبة الصليب


ونتيجة لصعوبة التنفس تزيد نسبة ثانى اكسيد الكربون فى الدم

مما يسبب تقلص العضلات وانقباضات تشنجية مما يزيد صعوبة التنفس ويؤدى الى الاختناق

الاسباب الطبية للموت

1
-صدمة دموية نتيجة النزف المستمر
2
-صعوبة التنفس والاختناق بالاضافة الى العوامل المساعدة مثل الجفاف واضطراب 

ضربات القلب نتيجة الاجهاد وهبوط القلب الاحتقانى
لقد ذاق المسيح المر على الصليب كل هذة اللام رافضا شرب الخمر الممزوج بالخل الذى

كان يستخدم لتخفيف الالام بل اصر ان يشرب الكأس الى النهاية حتى يقول قد اكمل يو19:30
وقد مات السيد المسيح سريعا على الصليب حتى اثار ذلك دهشة بيلاطس مر15:44


ولكن ماسباب ذلك الموت السريع؟
1
-يرى البعض ان السبب هو انفجار عضلة القلب بسبب موت جزء من عضلة القلب مما يسبب انسداد لاحد الشرايين التاجية
2
-الموت نتيجة الارهاق الشديد ونزف كمية كبيرة من الدم بجانب العوامب الاخرى مثل 

صعوبة التنفس او الهبوط الحاد بالدورة الدموية والتنفسية

طعن المسيح بالحربة


عندما لم يتمكن الجنود الرومان من كسر رجلى السيد المسيح نتيجة لتحققهم من 

موتة فقد قام احدهم بطعنة بحربة فى جنبة فخرج دم وماء يو34:19

تعددت اراء الاطباء فى تفسير خروج دم وماء

يرى د بيير باربيت من خلال تشريحة لعدة جثث لم يمر على موتها 24 ساعة ان

الحربة فى طريقها الى القلب اخترقت غشاء التامور المحيط بالقلب

وهو يحوى بطبيعتة جزء ضئيل من الماءفمصدر الماء هو السائل التامورى

يرى د انتونى سافا انة من خلال خبراتة كجراح انة يحدث تجمع لسائل دموى فى 

التجويف البللورى نتيجة العنف كرد فقل من سطح الرئة المترضض وفى احدى تجاربة 

لاحظ ان العينات التى اخذها من السائل الدموى

لاتتجلط ولكن يترسب فيها سائل غليظ القوام ذو لون احمر قاتم يعلوة كمية ومن 

سائل خفيف رائق عديم اللون كالماء

ويؤيد هذا الرأى د مويدر عالم الاشعة الالمانى

يعلق د كنز استيفيسون د جارى بدماس على الرأيين السابقين بقولهما

ان كلا النظريتين من الممكن ان يقبلا عمليا فالحربة مرت فى التجويف البلورى ثم 

غشاء التامور ثم فى القلب فالماء

المنسكب قد يكون مصدرة الجزء العلوى للتجويف الصدرى

او غشاء التامور المحيط بالقلب

اما الدم فمصدرة الجانب الايمن من القلب

ولكن لماذا ذكر يوحنا هذا الامر
1
- ليؤكد حدوثة رغم غرابتة وليكون برهانا اكيدا فى مواجهة الشكوك العصرية
2
-ليؤكد ان المسيح المصلوب هو المسيا المنتظر الذى تمت فية نبوات العهد القديم
3-لjؤكد حقيقة موت السيد المsيح فى مواجهة الفكر الغنوسى الذى ينكر ان جسد 

المسيح كان حقيقيا

وهذة كلها كانت ادلة طبية على حقيقة موت السيد المسيح على الصليب


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

الأدلة على قيامة يسوع
هل قام يسوع من بين الأموات فعلا؟ ما هي الحقائق؟


قيامة يسوع هي دليل البشارة الأساسي على أنه المسيح، ابن الله، ومخلص العالم. مع ذلك يزعم البعض بأنه لم يمت حقا، أو أن التلاميذ سرقوا الجثة، أو بعض النظريات الأخرى. ما هي الحقائق؟ هل هناك شهود على هذه الأحداث؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك، ما هي شهادتهم؟ هل مات يسوع على الصليب حقا؟ كيف دفن جسده؟ هل أقيم من الموت حقا؟ أرجو أن تفحص الأدلة بنفسك.

مقدمة:
يدعي الإنجيل أن يسوع عاد إلى الحياة مرة أخرى بعد موته بثلاثة أيام. هذا هو الإدعاء الذي بشر به الرسل ومسيحيو العهد الجديد مرارا وتكرارا.
على وجه التحديد، تدعي البشارة أن قيامة يسوع تعطي الدليل على أنه هو من تزعم له أن يكون.

تثبت القيامة أنه هو:
* المسيح، ابن الله ـ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 24ـ 31؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 1: 4
* الرب والمسيح ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 32ـ 36؛ 17: 3؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 14: 9؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل أفسس 1: 20ـ 23
* ذلك الذي يغفر الخطايا ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 13: 30ـ 39؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 4: 25؛ إنجيل لوقا 24: 46، 47؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل تسالونيكي 1: 10
* ديان الجنس البشري ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 17: 30، 31
تنفرد القيامة من بين جميع معجزات الإنجيل، بوفرة الأدلة التي تبرهن على حدوثها. كان الغرض الرئيسي من المعجزات هو التأكيد على أن الرسالة أو الرسول هما من عند الله (إنجيل مرقس 16: 20؛ إنجيل يوحنا 5: 36؛ 20: 30، 31؛ كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 22؛ 14: 3؛ رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورينثوس 12: 11، 12؛ الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 2: 3، 4؛ سفر الملوك الأول 18: 36ـ 39؛ سفر الخروج 4: 1ـ 9؛ 7: 3ـ 5؛ 14: 30، 31).
ادعى يسوع وأتباعه أنه هو كل ما سبق ذكره أعلاه، وأن قيامته تثبت صحة هذه المزاعم. إذا كانت هذه الادعاءات غير صحيحة، فلماذا أقامه الله من الموت؟
القيامة هي من الأهمية بالنسبة إلى ادعاءات يسوع، بحيث أن الرسل ومسيحيو القرن الأول بشروا بها جميع الذين يفتقرون إلى الإيمان أو تساورهم الشكوك، سواء كانوا يهودا أو عابدي أوثان. ينبغي علينا نحن أيضا أن نبشر بها لهداية الناس إلى الإيمان ولتثبيت المؤمنين.
مع ذلك، توجد الكثير من مختلف النظريات بشأن الأحداث التالية لموت يسوع.

بهدف تجنب قبولهم للقيامة، يعرض المشككون عدة تفسيرات بديلة.
1. نظرية سرقة التلاميذ للجثة. أعطى قادة اليهود الجنود المكلفين بحراسة القبر مالا كثيرا ليقولوا هذا (إنجيل متي 28: 11ـ 15).
2. نظرية أن يسوع لم يمت بالفعل لكنه "أصيب بالإغماء" فقط عندما كان على الصليب، ثم استرد وعيه لاحقا في القبر.
3. نظرية أن التلاميذ قد "أصيبوا بالهلوسة" وأنهم قد تخيلوا فقط أنهم رأوا يسوع حيا بعد صلبه.
الغرض من هذه الدراسة هو فحص الأحداث المحيطة بموت يسوع للتوصل إلى الاستنتاج المطابق للأدلة.

سوف نتأمل شهادة أولئك الذين شهدوا الأحداث، على نفس المنوال الذي تفحص فيه شهادة الشهود في قاعة المحكمة.
يعترف الكتاب المقدس بشهادة الشهود كدليل شرعي لإثبات وقائع الأحداث التاريخية: إنجيل يوحنا 8: 17؛ إنجيل متي 18: 16؛ رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورينثوس 13: 1؛ سفر تثنية الاشتراع 19: 15.
من الضروري أن تدرس الشهادة في ضوء عدد الشهود، أمانتهم، العقلانية، الاتساق، وفرصتهم في مراقبة الأحداث شخصيا وعن كثب. تأمل الأدلة المتعلقة بقيامة يسوع.
أولا. الأحداث التي سبقت موت يسوع

ا. تنبؤات العهد القديم عن القيامة

إنجيل لوقا 24: 46ـ ـ ادعى يسوع ورسله مرة تلو الأخرى بأن أنبياء العهد القديم قد تنبئوا بقيامته (طالع أيضا إنجيل لوقا 18: 31ـ 34؛ كتاب أعمال الرسل 17: 3؛ 26: 22، 23؛ رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 4). ما هي النبوءات المشار إليها هنا؟
نبوءة أشعيا 53: 7ـ 10ـ ـ من المسلم به أن هذا المقطع هو نبوءة عن المسيح (قارن كتاب أعمال الرسل 8: 29ـ 35). سوف يساق كحمل إلى الذبح (آية 7)، سوف يقطع من أرض الأحياء (آية 8)، سوف يقرب ذبيحة عن الإثم (آية 10)، سوف يموت ويدفن (آية 9). لكن أيامه تطول ويرى ذريته (آية 10). كيف يمكن لهذا أن يحدث ما لم يعد إلى الحياة؟
فسر بولس في كتاب أعمال الرسل 13: 29ـ 39 (قارن 2: 23ـ 32) ما ورد في سفر المزامير 16: 9، 10. إنها نبوءة عن ذلك الذي لن ينال منه الفساد ولن تترك نفسه في مثوى الأموات (عالم أرواح الموتى). لا ينطبق المقطع على المتكلم وهو داود، لأنه رأى الفساد. لكنه على الأصح، يتكلم كنبي مشيرا إلى قيامة المسيح (2: 30، 31). حيث لم ينل منه الفساد لأنه عاد إلى الحياة.
ب. تنبؤات يسوع عن قيامته

تنبأ يسوع نفسه مرارا، ليس بموته فقط، لكن بقيامته أيضا. فقد بدأ في وقت مبكر من خدمته في التصريح بمثل هذه التنبؤات وتابع ذلك حتى النهاية. طالع أيضا إنجيل يوحنا 2: 18ـ 22؛ إنجيل متي 16: 21، 22؛ 17: 22، 23؛ 26: 31، 32؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 9، 10(طالع الأناجيل الموازية).
إنجيل متي 20: 18، 19ـ ـ لاحظ التفاصيل: سوف يسلم ابن الإنسان إلى عظماء الكهنة، لكنه سيقتل على يد الوثنيين (الرومان). سوف يجلد ويصلب (حكم بالموت انفرد به الرومان)، لكنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث. من شأن أي تنبؤ عام للمرء بقيامته أن يكون أمرا مدهشا، لكن هذه التفاصيل هي مذهلة.
لاحظ أيضا أن التلاميذ لم يفهموا نبوءاته أو يؤمنوا بها مرة تلو الأخرى (إنجيل متي 16: 22؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 10؛ إنجيل لوقا 18: 34؛ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 9). فما هو سبب إصابتهم بالهلوسة لاحقا أو اختلاقهم لمزاعم كاذبة عن القيامة، إذا كانوا هم أنفسهم قد عارضوا مرارا التنبؤات عنها؟ 
ليس من شأن أي مدع أن يصرح بمثل هذه التنبؤات عن نفسه، لعلمه أنه بعد موته بثلاثة أيام، سيعرف الجميع أنه كان محتالا. لكن إذا كان قد صرح بها ثم احتفظ بأتباعه بعد موته، فهذا دليل مادي على أن ادعاءاته قد تكون صحيحة. 
إنها لدهشة مضاعفة أن تتوافر لدينا أدلة مقنعة عن قيامة يسوع. إذ ليس من الطبيعي فقط استحالة قيامة الإنسان من الموت، لكن الأكثر استحالة هو أن يتمكن هو وغيره من التنبؤ بها قبل سنوات من وقوعها. يضاعف هذا من قوة الأدلة، ويثبت أن حدثا كهذا لا يمكن أن يحدث إلا بقدرة الله.
ثانيا. الأحداث المحيطة بموت يسوع

لاحظ أن هذه الأحداث قد دونت من قبل رجال كانوا شهود عيان شخصيا (الرسولين متي ويوحنا ـ طالع إنجيل يوحنا 19: 35؛ 21: 24) أو من قبل رجال دونوا كمؤرخين ما أبلغهم به شخصيا شهود العيان (لوقا ومرقس ـ طالع إنجيل لوقا 1: 1ـ 4).
ا. الأدلة خلال محاكمات يسوع

لاحظ الأدلة على براءة يسوع خلال محاكماته.
اليهود

إنجيل مرقس 14: 55 ـ 64ـ ـ لم يتمكن الشهود الذين استجوبهم قادة اليهود من إدانة يسوع (لم تتفق شهاداتهم)، مع ذلك أدانه اليهود لادعائه أنه ابن الله. لكن ذلك يفترض بأنه ليس ابن الله ـ إنه يفترض النقطة التي يتعين إثباتها! ماذا لو أنه هو ابن الله؟ (قارن إنجيل متي 26: 59 ـ 66؛ إنجيل لوقا 22: 66ـ 71؛ إنجيل يوحنا 18: 19ـ 24).  
يهوذا

إنجيل متي 27: 3ـ 5 ـ ـ اعترف الشخص الذي خان يسوع أنه برئ.
بيلاطس

واجه يسوع عدة محاكمات أمام الحاكم الروماني بيلاطس. أعلن بيلاطس مرارا أن يسوع كان بريئا لكنه حكم عليه بالموت أمام إصرار اليهود ـ إنجيل لوقا 23: 4، 14، 22. (قارن إنجيل متي  27: 18ـ 26؛ إنجيل مرقس 15: 1ـ 15؛ إنجيل لوقا 23: 1ـ 5، 13ـ 25؛ إنجيل يوحنا 18: 28ـ 40؛ 19: 4ـ 16).
هيرودس

أرسل بيلاطس يسوع إلى هيرودس ملك اليهود، والذي لم يجد في يسوع ما يتهمونه به ـ إنجيل لوقا 23: 15 (قارن الآيات 6ـ 12).
قائد المائة

خلص القائد الروماني المكلف بصلب يسوع إلى أنه كان رجلا بارا ـ إنجيل لوقا 23: 47 (إنجيل متي 27: 54).
لم يستحق يسوع العقاب، ناهيك عن الموت. أعلن الحكام، الشخص الذي خانه، وقائد المائة براءته، ولم يبرز أولئك الذين ادعوا أنه كان مذنبا أي إثبات.
النقطة الأساسية هنا هي أنه كان رجلا بارا. أي تفسير للأحداث التي أعقبت موته يجب أن ينسجم مع خلقه المستقيم. لا يمكن لأية نظرية تصفه بالخداع أو الغش المتعمد أن تكون نظرية صحيحة.
ب. الصلب

عانى يسوع من الإيذاء الجسدي التالي:
ضرب بالسياط

كان هذا ضربا بسوط يتألف من عدة سيور جلدية تحمل في نهاياتها قطعا معدنية أو زجاجية. كثيرا ما أدى مثل هذا الجلد في حد ذاته إلى الموت (إنجيل متي 27: 26؛ إنجيل مرقس 15: 15؛ إنجيل يوحنا 19: 1).
سمر على الصليب

دقت المسامير خلال يديه وقدميه، مسمرة إياه على الصليب. ثم رفع الصليب، وبقى يسوع معلقا عليه لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث ساعات (إنجيل متي 27: 35ـ 54؛ إنجيل مرقس 15: 24ـ 39؛ إنجيل لوقا 23: 33ـ  47؛ إنجيل يوحنا 19: 16ـ 30؛ قارن إنجيل يوحنا 20: 20، 24ـ 29؛ إنجيل لوقا 24: 40؛ سفر المزامير 22: 16).
مات

تذكر جميع الأناجيل على وجه التحديد أنه مات (أي فارقت روحه جسده، إلى آخره ـ إنجيل متي 27: 50؛ إنجيل مرقس 15: 37، 39؛ إنجيل لوقا 23: 46؛ إنجيل يوحنا 19: 30، 33). إنجيل مرقس 15: 44، 45 ـ سأل بيلاطس قائد المائة المكلف بصلب يسوع إذا كان قد مات، فأكد له الخبر.
طعن جنبه بحربة

إنجيل يوحنا 19: 31ـ 34ـ ـ جاء الجنود لكسر ساقيه والتعجيل بموته، لكنهم لم يضطروا إلى القيام بذلك نظرا لأنه كان قد مات. فطعنوا جنبه بالحربة. مما يؤكد أيضا أنه مات على الصليب.
شهد حشد كبير من الناس شخصيا على هذا كله، الأصدقاء والأعداء على السواء ـ إنجيل لوقا 23: 48، 49؛ إنجيل يوحنا 19: 35.
يتناقض الإدعاء بأن يسوع لم يمت، لكن أغمى عليه فقط، مع شهادة شهود العيان الواضحة بأنه مات. كان قائد المائة والجنود خبراء في مثل هذا النوع من الإعدام، وجميعهم شهدوا على أنه مات.
لكن تأمل حالته حتى وإن لم يكن قد مات. فقد جلد، سمر على الصليب لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث ساعات، ثم طعن جنبه بحربة. فإذا أمضى بعد ذلك مدة ثلاث أيام داخل القبر دون طعام أو شراب، كيف أمكنه أن يسترد وعيه وأن يظهر معافى بما فيه الكفاية لإقناع التلاميذ المتشككين بأنه قد قام من الموت؟ وهل من شأن هذا أن ينسجم مع خلقه المستقيم؟
ثالثا. الأحداث المحيطة بدفن يسوع

هيأ جسده للدفن

إنجيل يوحنا 19: 38ـ 42ـ ـ هيأ يوسف الرامي ونيقوديمس جسده للدفن بلفه بلفائف من الكتان مع خليط من الطيب مقداره نحو مائة درهم، شهد على هذا مختلف النسوة اللواتي جئن من الجليل، بما فيهم مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى (إنجيل لوقا 23: 50 ـ 56؛ قارن إنجيل متي 27: 57ـ 61؛ إنجيل مرقس 15: 42ـ 47).
إذا كان يسوع لم يمت لكنه أصيب بالإغماء فقط، لكان من شأن الناس أن يلاحظوا خلال تهيئة جسده للدفن، أنه ليس ميتا. حقيقة أنهم دفنوه تثبت أنهم كانوا على اقتناع تام بأنه كان ميتا، وليس مصابا بالإغماء فقط.
وضعت الجثة في القبر

إنجيل يوحنا 19: 41ـ ـ كان هذا قبرا جديدا لم يدفن فيه أحد من قبل.
إنجيل متي 27: 60، 61ـ ـ كان قد حفر في الصخر ووضع على بابه حجر كبير. ومرة أخرى كان هناك شهود (إنجيل مرقس 15: 46؛ إنجيل لوقا 23: 53).
لاحظ أنه لم يكن من الممكن أن يخلطوا بين جثمان يسوع وجثمان شخص آخر ـ إذ لم تكن هناك جثث أخرى. وحين وجد القبر فارغا، لم يكن هناك أي مجال للشك في أن جثته قد اختفت، بما أنها الجثة الوحيدة التي كانت هناك.
ختم القبر وأقيم عليه حراس

إنجيل متي 27: 62ـ 66ـ ـ خشي اليهود أن تختفي الجثة من القبر فيزعم التلاميذ أن يسوع قام من الموت، فختموا الحجر الموضوع على الباب وأقاموا حراسا خارج القبر لغرض واضح وهو التأكد من عدم مغادرة الجثة للقبر.
كيف تمكن التلاميذ من سرقة الجثة كما زعم اليهود في وقت لاحق، إذا كان الحراس قد أقيموا هناك لغرض منعهم؟ من شأن دحرجة الحجر الضخم وسرقة الجثة أن توقظ الجنود. كانت عقوبة النوم أثناء الواجب هي الموت (كتاب أعمال الرسل 12: 19؛ 16: 27)؛ إذا كان هذا قد حدث فعلا، هل كان من شأن الحراس أن يعترفوا به؟  
أو لنفترض أن يسوع قد أصيب بالإغماء، وأنه لم يمت، ثم أفاق بعد أن عانى مدة ثلاثة أيام من جميع جروحه ومن نقص الطعام والشراب. كيف أمكنه إزالة اللفائف ومغادرة القبر؟ لا يمكنه أن يحفر طريقا إلى الخارج طالما أن القبر كان محفورا في الصخر. كيف أمكنه دحرجة الحجر الضخم (كان من الضخامة بحيث لم تتمكن النسوة من تحريكه ـ إنجيل مرقس 16: 3)، الإفلات من الحرس أو التغلب عليهم، وأن يبدو قويا ومعافى بما فيه الكفاية لإقناع التلاميذ المتشككين أنه قد قام؟
رابعا. أحداث اليوم الثالث وما يليه

ا. شهادة الملائكة

إنجيل متي 28: 1ـ 8ـ ـ عندما أتت النسوة إلى القبر، أخبرهم الملاك أن يسوع قد قام من الموت (إنجيل مرقس 16: 5 ـ 7؛ إنجيل لوقا 24: 4ـ 7).
بالإضافة إلى شهادة البشر، لدينا شهادة من الملائكة بأن يسوع أقيم من بين الأموات. كانت هذه معجزة في حد ذاتها.
ب. القبر الفارغ

من أهم الحقائق التي يتعين تفسيرها هي مسألة القبر الفارغ. ماذا حدث للجثة؟
إنجيل مرقس 16: 5 ـ 7ـ ـ دخلت النسوة إلى القبر ورأين المكان الذي وضع فيه الجثمان (إنجيل لوقا 24: 3؛ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 11ـ 13).
إنجيل يوحنا 20: 1ـ 9ـ ـ دخل بطرس ويوحنا إلى القبر وشاهدا أن القبر كان فارغا (إنجيل لوقا 24: 12)، وأبصرا اللفائف ممدودة والمنديل الذي كان حول رأسه على شكل طوق. إذا كان يسوع قد أصيب بالإغماء ثم أفاق وهو يعاني من الجوع والعطش والجراحات البالغة، وبحاجة إلى التهرب من الحراس، فلماذا صرف وقته في طي اللفائف قبل مغادرته؟
إنجيل متي 28: 11ـ 15ـ ـ فسر الأعداء اختفاء الجثة بقولهم أن التلاميذ سرقوها بينما كان الحرس نيام (طالع المناقشة السابقة).
إذا كان الحراس نيام حقا، كيف أمكنهم معرفة ما حدث للجثة؟ كيف أمكنهم أن يعلموا أن يسوع لم يقم ويمشي إلى الخارج مارا بهم؟ لماذا ينبغي على أي شخص أن يقبل شهادة الحراس بشأن ما حدث بينما كانوا نيام؟
لكن جميع هؤلاء الشهود، بما فيهم أعداء يسوع، يؤكدون على أن القبر كان فارغا!
إذا كان ظهور يسوع مجرد هلوسة، لكانت الجثة لا تزال في القبر. إذا كانت الجثة في حوزة اليهود إلى الآن، فلماذا لا يقدمونها لتفنيد إدعاءات التلاميذ في أنه قد قام؟
أية تفسيرات للأحداث المحيطة بموت يسوع يجب أن تأخذ بالحسبان حقيقة القبر الفارغ والجثة المفقودة!
ج. ظهورات يسوع

كتاب أعمال الرسل 1: 3ـ ـ أظهر يسوع نفسه حيا بعدد من الأدلة المعصومة مدة أربعين يوما. ظهوراته هي من أهم الأدلة التي يجب تأملها. تأمل الأدلة.
قائمة بالظهورات

* مريم المجدلية ـ ـ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 11ـ 18؛ إنجيل مرقس 16: 9ـ 11(لاحظ أن التلاميذ الآخرين لم يصدقوها).
* نسوة أخريات ـ ـ إنجيل متي 28: 9ـ 10ـ ـ رأين، لمسن، وسمعن يسوع.
* التلميذان على الطريق إلى عماوس ـ ـ إنجيل لوقا 24: 13ـ 35؛ إنجيل مرقس 16: 12، 13ـ ـ رأوه واستمعوا إليه لفترة طويلة. مرة أخرى، لم يصدقهم الآخرون. 
* بطرس ـ ـ إنجيل لوقا 24: 34 (رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 5).
* جميع الرسل ـ ـ ظهر لهم في عدة مناسبات: إنجيل لوقا 24: 36ـ 43ـ لاحظ أنه تناول الطعام في حضورهم، وأنهم رأوه، سمعوه، ولمسوه لفترات طويلة. مرة أخرى، كانوا متشككين وطالبوا بإثباتات. إنجيل مرقس 16: 14ـ 18؛ إنجيل متي 28: 16، 17؛ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 19ـ 23؛ 21: 1ـ 25؛ كتاب أعمال الرسل 1: 3ـ 8؛ 10: 39، 41؛ رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 5، 7.
* توما مع الرسل ـ ـ إنجيل يوحنا 20: 24ـ 29ـ ـ كان مشككا حتى رأى، سمع، ولمس يسوع بما في ذلك جروحه.
* شاول الطرسوسي ـ ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 9: 1ـ 9؛ 22: 4ـ 15؛ 26: 9ـ 18؛ رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 8، 9ـ والذي كان عدوا ومضطهدا. عند الظهيرة على الطريق إلى دمشق، سطع حوله نور أكثر إشراقا من شمس الظهيرة. تكلم يسوع وعرف نفسه. رأى شاول يسوع وسمعه مما يؤهله ليكون شاهدا لما رأى وسمع (أي أن يكون رسولا ـ 22: 14، 15؛ 26: 16). أصيب شاول بالعمى حتى أتى حننيا وأعاد إليه بصره (9: 8، 9، 18؛ 22: 11ـ 13).
* رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 3ـ 8 ـ ـ قائمة موجزة تضيف يعقوب وظهور يسوع إلى أكثر من خمسمائة شخص في وقت واحد، كان أكثرهم لا يزال حيا في الوقت الذي كتب فيه بولس.
* ثم صعد يسوع إلى السماء في حضور الرسل ـ ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 1: 9ـ 11؛ إنجيل لوقا 24: 50 ـ 53؛ إنجيل مرقس 16: 19، 20.
بشر الرسل بعد ذلك مرارا وتكرارا بأنهم شهود عيان على هذه الأحداث ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 1: 22؛ 2: 32؛ 3: 15؛ 4: 33؛ 10: 39ـ 41؛ 13: 30ـ 32؛ 22: 14، 15؛ 26: 16؛ رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 3ـ 8؛ 15. اضطهد جميعهم وضحى معظمهم بحياته من أجل هذه الشهادة، لكن أحدا منهم لم يسحبها أو ينكرها أو يتراجع عنها.
ملخص عن طبيعة الأدلة

لتقييم صلاحية هذه الأدلة، تأمل ما يلي:
* عدد الظهورات
* عدد الشهود
* الفرصة التي أتيحت للشهود لمراقبة يسوع: لقد تناولوا معه الطعام، رأوه، سمعوه، لمسوه وقضوا معه فترات طويلة. رآه بعضهم عدة مرات.
* الاتساق بين الأناجيل ـ بينما يعطي بعضهم تفاصيل لا يعطيها البعض الآخر (كما ينبغي أن نتوقع من شهود صادقين)، تنسجم الأناجيل ويدعم بعضها الآخر، بدلا من أن تتعارض مع بعضها البعض.
* نغمة الشهادة ـ اتسم الشهود بالرصانة والعقلانية. لم يكونوا مهتاجين أو لاعقلانيين. 
* تشكك الشهود ـ لم يكونوا سذجا بل طالبوا بأدلة. لم يكونوا قد توقعوا ليسوع أن يموت، ناهيك عن أن يقوم من بين الأموات. عندما مات، أصابهم اليأس وفقدوا الأمل في قيامته. يتناقض هذا كله مع الأفكار التي كانوا قد كونوها سلفا.  
* طبيعة الشهود ـ عرفه بعضهم بشكل شخصي بحيث أنهم تعرفوا عليه دون أي مجال للخطأ. كان أحدهم عدوا ومن المستحيل أن يزعم مثل هذا الظهور دون دليل ساحق. 
* صدق الشهود ـ عانى جميعهم من الاضطهاد ومات معظمهم في سبيل بشارتهم دون أن يتراجعوا عنها أو ينكروها. هل كان من شأنهم أن يفعلوا هذا لو كانوا يعرفون أن الأمر ليس سوى كذبة؟ 
* كتبت السجلات التي وصلت إلينا من قبل أشخاص شهدوا هذه الظهورات شخصيا (متي، يوحنا، بولس)، أو الذين أجروا مقابلات شخصية مع شهود العيان (لوقا، مرقس). كتبت هذه السجلات بينما كان الشهود ما يزالون على قيد الحياة ويمكن سؤالهم (رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 6).   
كيف يمكن للنظريات البديلة أن تطابق هذه الأدلة؟
إذا كان التلاميذ قد سرقوا الجثة، كيف أمكنهم أن يجعلوها تبدو على قيد الحياة لإقناع جميع الناس الذين رأوا يسوع مرة أخرى؟ لماذا ماتوا في سبيل كذبتهم؟ لماذا اخترعوا قصة تتناقض تماما مع توقعاتهم إذا كانوا هم أنفسهم لم يصدقوا هذه الأخبار عندما سمعوها؟
هل تطابق طبيعة الظهورات مظاهر الهلوسة؟ لماذا أصيب هذا العدد الكبير من الناس بنفس الهلوسة، وفي نفس الوقت؟ هل تطابق نغمة الشهادة مظاهر الهلوسة؟ هل يبدو أن التلاميذ كانوا سذجا؟ لماذا أصيب شاول المتشكك بمثل هذه الهلوسة؟ 
لو كان يسوع قد أصيب بالإغماء ثم أفاق منه، كيف بدا معافى بما فيه الكفاية لإقناع كل هؤلاء الناس أنه قد قام بأعجوبة؟
د. المعجزات التأكيدية الأخرى

ليست القيامة بحد ذاتها المعجزة الوحيدة التي يتعين النظر فيها في هذه الدراسة. تأمل المعجزات الأخرى التي رافقت القيامة نفسها أو التبشير بالقيامة.
* أقيم أناس آخرون وظهروا للناس عندما قام يسوع ـ ـ إنجيل متي 27: 52، 53.
* ظهور الملائكة الذين أعلنوا القيامة ـ ـ إنجيل متي 28: 1ـ 8؛ إنجيل مرقس 16: 5 ـ 7؛ إنجيل لوقا 24: 4ـ 7. كانت ظهورات الملائكة في حد ذاته أحداثا خارقة، والتي رافقت قيامة يسوع وأعلنت عنها.
* يوم الخمسون ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 1ـ 4، 24، 30ـ 33ـ ـ عندما بشر الرسل بالقيامة للمرة الأولى، أكد الروح القدس رسالتهم بأعجوبة التكلم بعدة لغات (الألسنة) لم يكونوا قد تعلموها من قبل. وقالوا أن قدرتهم على القيام بتلك المعجزة تؤكد أن يسوع قد قام (آية 32، 33).
* شفاء الكسيح ـ ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 3: 1ـ 10، 15؛ 4: 10، 14، 16ـ ـ شفا بطرس ويوحنا رجلا لم يسبق له المشي من بطن أمه (4: 22)، مما اضطر أعدائهم إلى الاعتراف بصحة هذه المعجزة. لكن الرسل استخدموا هذه المعجزة لتأكيد شهادتهم كشهود على القيامة.
* الظهور لشاول ـ ـ عندما ظهر يسوع، رأى شاول نورا أكثر إشراقا من شمس الظهيرة (كتاب أعمال الرسل 26: 13). رأى أشخاص آخرون النور وسمعوا الصوت لكنهم لم يفهموه (9: 7؛ 22: 9). أصيب شاول بالعمى حتى أتى حننيا وأعاد إليه بصره (9: 8، 9، 18؛ 22: 11ـ 13). أكدت هذه المعجزات الإضافية لشاول وغيره حقيقة ظهورات يسوع.
كان الغرض من المعجزات هو التأكيد على كون الرسالة/ الرسول من الله (طالع المقدمة). أتى يسوع ورسله بالعديد من المعجزات الأخرى للتأكيد على أن رسالتهم كانت من عند الله. أكدت المعجزات المذكورة أعلاه بالتحديد على أن القيامة هي معجزة من الله. ومن ثم، أكدت المعجزات معجزات أخرى!
خاتمة

لقد قمنا بفحص الأدلة التي يتعين النظر فيها. لقد أظهرنا كيف تتناقض النظريات البديلة مع شهادة الشهود. الاستنتاج الوحيد الذي يطابق الأدلة هو أن يسوع قام من الموت حقا.
لكن يجب على كل شخص أن يتوصل بنفسه إلى قراره الخاص. للاستفادة من القيامة، يجب على كل شخص:
* أن يسمع الرسالة عن يسوع وقيامته ـ ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 13: 37ـ 39( 2: 32، 36ـ 41).
* أن يؤمن بيسوع وقيامته (ويعترف) ـ ـ رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 10: 9، 10؛ (كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 32ـ 39؛ 13: 30ـ 39؛ رسالة بطرس الأولى 1: 21؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 12).
* أن يتوب عن الخطيئة ـ ـ كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 32ـ 39.
* أن يعتمد بموت يسوع وقيامته ـ ـ رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 6: 3ـ 5؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 12؛ رسالة بطرس الأولى 3: 21 (كتاب أعمال الرسل 2: 32ـ 39).
* أن يعيش حياة الطاعة بإخلاص ـ ـ رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورينثوس 5: 15؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 1.
سوف تفضي هذا الاستجابة إلى الميراث الموعود بالحياة الأبدية على أساس قيامة يسوع ـ ـ رسالة بطرس الأولى 1: 3 (رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس 15: 12ـ 23).
حقوق الطبع محفوظة 2004، ديڤيد أي. پرات


=





http://www.gospelway.com/arabic/resurrection_evidence.arabic.htm

=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2013)

*
للبحث بقيه 
تابعوا   لو احببتم

=*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2013)

سؤال: هل لديكم دليل على قيامة المسيح من الموت؟

الدليل الأول: القبر الفارغ الباقي إلى اليوم والخالي من عظام الأموات والذي يشهد بقيامة المسيح Resurrection of Jesus Christ.  والذي رتَّب الله أن يغزو الإمبراطور تيطس الروماني أورشليم عام 70 م فتشتت اليهود حتى لا تكون لهم الفرصة أن يطمروا قبر المخلص وبقية المعالم المقدسة مثلما طمروا خشبة الصليب تحت كيمان الجلجثة وحوَّلوه إلى مقلب قمامة، إلى أن حضرت القديسة هيلانة أم الملك قسطنطين في القرن الثالث الميلادي وأزالت كيمان الجلجثة واكتُشِفَت خشبة الصليب المقدسة.



الدليل الثاني: بقاء كفن المسيح إلى اليوم، والذي قام فريق من كبار العلماء بدراسته أكثر من مرة ومعالجته بأحدث الأجهزة الفنية وأثبتوا بيقين علمي أنه كفن المسيح.  ولترتيب الله أن يكون عدد من فريق العلماء هذا من اليهود الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح بل ومجيء المسيح كليّةً.  وبقاء الكفن مع عدم بقاء جسد صاحبه دليل على أن صاحبه قام من الموت.

   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

الدليل الثالث: ظهوره لكثيرين ولتلاميذه بعد قيامته. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولولا تأكدهم من قيامته لما آمنوا ولما جالوا في العالم كله ينادون بموته وقيامته.  وقدموا حياتهم على مذبح الشهادة من أجله.  ولما قبلنا نحن أصلًا الإيمان بالمسيح كما يقول معلمنا بولس "إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام، فباطلة كرازتنا، وباطل أيضًا إيمانكم، ونوجد نحن أيضًا شهود زور لله" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل 15،14:15).



الدليل الرابع: ظهور نور من قبر المسيح في تذكار قيامته كل عام.  الأمر الذي يؤكد أن الذي كان موضوعًا في القبر ليس جسدًا لإنسان بل لإله متجسد.  وهو دليل يجدد نفسه كل عام لكي يكون شهادة حية دامغة أمام كل جاحد منكر لقيامة المسيح.




=


http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Wal-3akeeda/057-Evidence-of-Resurrection.html


=


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2013)

لماذا قام باكرًا جدًا في أول الأسبوع؟

لقد أخبر السيد المسيح تلاميذه أنه سوف يقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وقد وصلت هذه الأخبار إلى اليهود قبل الصلب بفترة من الوقت. ولذلك فبعد موت السيد المسيح على الصليب ووضعه في القبر، ذهبوا إلى بيلاطس وقالوا له: "قد تذكّرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حى: إنى بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم، فمر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلًا ويسرقوه.. فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى" (مت27: 63، 64).

لذلك حرص السيد المسيح أن يقوم باكرًا جدًا في يوم الأحد أي في أول الأسبوع حتى تحدث القيامة قبل انصراف الحراس بوقت كافٍ. ولكي ينصرف الحراس بعد مجيء الملاك ودحرجته الحجر عن باب القبر مع الزلزلة التي حدثت، وبعد أن يكتشفوا على أثر ظهورات ملائكة القيامة أن القبر فارغًا، ولم يبصروا جسدًا ميتًا بداخله بعد اختفاء الملائكة لأن السيد المسيح قام قبل دحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر.

وفى انصراف الحراس في بداية اليوم دليل على قيامة السيد المسيح، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. لأنه كان من المفروض أن يستمروا في الحراسة إلى غروب يوم الأحد.

ولكن أخبار القيامة بدأت تنتشر من فجر الأحد واستمرت في الانتشار طوال اليوم.

وبعد أن أصبح بقاؤهم شيئًا مخجلًا أمام النسوة وكل من يحضر لمشاهدة القبر الفارغ، جاء الحراس إلى المدينة في أول اليوم وأخبروا اليهود بكل ما كان فأعطوهم فضة كثيرة لكي لا يتحدثوا مع أحد بأخبار القيامة، بل يقولوا إن تلاميذه قد أتوا ليلًا وسرقوه وهم نيام، ووعدوهم بأنهم يستعطفون الوالى من أجلهم لكي لا يؤذيهم لسبب نومهم أثناء الحراسة.

وهنا نتساءل: كيف أبصر الحراس تلاميذه وهم يسرقونه إن كانوا نيامًا؟! لأن النائم لا يستطيع أن يبصر شيئًا..!!

وكيف تنازل اليهود عن نوم الحراس وسرقة جسد السيد المسيح؟ ولماذا لم يطالبوا بإعدام الحراس حسب القانون الرومانى؟!!

وكيف يستعطف اليهود الوالى من أجل الحراس في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه حريصين جدًا أن لا يُترَك القبر بلا حراسة لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه ويقولون إنه قد قام فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى حسب قولهم؟!

أى أن أخبار القيامة بالنسبة لهم تعتبر أفظع من إقرار السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه هو "المسيح ابن المبارك" (مر14: 61) أمام مجمع السنهدريم عندما سأله رئيس الكهنة عن ذلك!!

=








http://st-takla.org/books/anba-bishoy/christ/early.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2013)

*

من اهم دلائل القيامه الكفن المقدس 
تابعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


لو احببتم 


=*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2013)

الكفـــــــن المقـــــــدس 


ما يلي شرح للكفن المقدس الموجود بتورينو بإيطاليا بإختصار شديد



يمكن الحصول على شرح وافى وكامل عن الكفن وذلك فى كتاب

"الكفن المقدس بتورينو" ترجمة القس جورجيوس عطا الله.

 او www.sindone.org

الكفن المقدس يشرح تفاصيل الآلام التى قبلها الرب من أجلنا كما لو كنا واقفين عند الصليب مع التلميذ يوحنا والعذراء نتابع الأحداث الخلاصية لحظة بلحظة ونتأمل فى الآية التى تقول:

"أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب" (1يو 3 : 1).

"الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح من أجلنا" (رو 5 : 8).

الكفن المقدس - وهو كفن الرب يسوع - إشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح، وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فإحتفظ بها التلاميذ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن إلى أبيجار الخامس حاكم أودسا.  وإنتقل الكفن عبر القرون من أودسا إلى القسطنطينية إلى فرنسا، وأخيرا إستقر بتورينو فى إيطاليا.

والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة.

المظهر العام للكفن:

بدأت الأبحاث فى الكفن فى يوم 22/11/1973 وإتضح أن قماش الكفن طوله 4.35 متر وعرضه 1.09 متر، وهى صورة مزدوجة(على هيئة ظلال ساقطة على القماش تشبه طبع باهت) للظهر والوجه لشكل رجل من الأمام والخلف له بنية قوية والشعر مسترسل واللحية طويلة والكفن يلف من تحت الجسم إلى فوقه ولونه عاجى لمرور الزمن وهذه كانت طريقة التكفين.

وإذا تأملنا الصورة الموجودة بالكفن وجدنا أن الوجه يشبه قناع بعينين واسعتين، ويبدو الوجه مفصولاً عن باقي الجسد لعدم وضوح الكتفين، بينما تجد تقاطع اليدين فوق الحقوين واضحاً جداً.  ووجد علي الكفن دماء فى الجبهة نتجت عن إصابة الجمجمة فى مواضع مختلفة وكذلك توجد هذه الدماء أيضاً فى الصورة الخلفية (الكفن عند الجسم من الخلف) تتدفق من الجزء الخلفي للرأس وهناك دماء تنزف من القدمين والرسغين، وجرح الحرب بالجانب الأيمن مثقوباً وهناك كمية غزيرة من الدماء سالت من الجرح وكمية أخرى تسيل من الجانب الأيمن فى الصورة الظهرية الخلفية ناتج عن نفس الجرح.

إحتراق الكفن:

الكفن تعرض لحريق عام 1516م وملابساته غير معروفة، ولحريق آخر عام 1532م فى كنيسة تشامبري وإمتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى الكفن ولكن أمكن إنقاذه فى آخر لحظة عن طريق حمل الصندوق المحتوي على الكفن وهو مشتعل إلى خارج الكنيسة التى أتت عليها النيران بالكامل ولكن نقطة من الفضة المنصهرة سقطت على الكفن وأدى ذلك إلى حرق جزء من أطراف القماش.

أبحاث الكفن:

- تمت فى عام 1898م حيث جاء المصور "بيا" بكاميرات بدائية وصور الكفن والمثير للدهشة أن النيجاتيف أكثر وضوحاً، وبقع الدم ظهرت بيضاء وكان الكفن مغطى بالزجاج وبالتالي تكون بذلك صورة فوتوغرافية حقيقية واضحة لشكل إنسان.

- أما المصور "أندي" فقد صور الكفن بكاميرات أحدث عام 1931م، وجاءت الصور الإثنى عشر أكثر دقة ووضوحاً وكان الكفن غير مغطى بالزجاج.

- أما المحاولة الثالثة فكانت عام 1969 قام بها د/ جوديكا - كوديجيليا فى حضور مجموعة من العلماء إشتركوا فى عمل الأبحاث الخاصة بالكفن.

وأبحاث الكفن تدل على:



1) طول المسيح 181 سم وهو طول فارع والأطراف جميلة وله بنية متناسقة والكتف الأيمن يظهر منخفض عن الأيسر نظراً لعمل النجارة ولحمل الصليب، وسن صاحب الكفن لا يقل عن 30 سنة ولا يزيد عن 45 سنة. وتدفق الدماء نتيجة لقوة الجاذبية الأرضية مثلما قال العالم يفير ديلاج.

2) وجود إنتفاخات فى حاجبي العين وتمزق جفن العين اليمنى، وإنتفاخ كبير تحت العين اليمنى وإنتفاخ فى الأنف، وجرح على شكل مثلث على الخد الأيمن وقمته جهة الأنف.  وإنتفاخ فى الخد الأيسر وفى الجانب الأيسر للذقن. وهذا ما توضحه البشائر من لطم وضرب كثير على الوجه من خدم رئيس الكهنة وجنود بيلاطس البنطي وهذا ما يقوله البشير متى: "حينئذ بصقوا على وجهه ولكموه وآخرون لطموه" (مت 26 : 67) كما يتضح من الكفن نتف شعر اللحية فى الجزء الأيمن لأنه أقل من الأيسر.

وبهذا تحققت النبوات:
"وبذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهى لم أستر عن العار والبصق .. محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" ( أش 50: 6 - 53 : 3).
"يعطي خده لضاربه . يشبع عاراً" (مراثى 3: 30).
3)     كما يوجد خلف الرأس علامات داكنة وإنسكاب الدماء من 8 قنوات ناجمة عن جروح ثقبية منفصلة فى الجمجمة بسبب طاقية الشوك لحد الرقبة مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان التلميذ متى "وضفروا إكليل شوك ووضعوه على رأسه" (متى 27 :29).
   "لأن شوكة الموت هى الخطية" (1كو 15 : 56)
4)     كما توجد مجموعة جراحات الظهر (90 - 120) نقط سوداء فى مجاميع ثلاثية من محور أفقي إلى أعلى بشكل مروحي نتيجة عملية جلد السياط "أما يسوع فجلده" (مت27 : 26) وفى إنجيل يوحنا يقول "أخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده" (يو19 : 1).
   وتحققت النبوة "على ظهري حرث الحراث" (مز 129: 3).
5)     السوط المستخدم فى الجلد سوط روماني معروف بإسم (flagrun texeilaty) وهو رهيب يتكون من 3 سيور جلدية وكل سير ينتهي بكرتين من الرصاص أو العظم (الكرة 12 مم).
6)     من الواضح أن المسيح جلد وهو منحني الظهر إلى الأمام، لأن هذه الحالة تنساب فيها الدماء من جروح الكتف فى الإتجاه العرضي (الواضح بالكفن) ثم إنتصب بجسمه إلى فوق الذى نرى إتجاهاً رأسياً للدماء النازلة ويديه ممتدتين للأمام ومرتكزتين على عمود قصير طوله 64 سم ومن الظهر نعرف أن الجلد تم بواسطة رجلين. والرجل الذى على اليمين كان أطول وحبه للإنتقام أشد وأكبر.
   كما نلاحظ أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر. بينما وجه الأيمن أغلب جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر. ولاحظ العلماء أن مساحة الجلدات فى منطقة الكتفين  داخل مساحتين أكبر من اللحم المتهرئ نتيجة لحمل شيء ثقيل وخشن. وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس "وخرج وهو حامل صليبه" (يو19 :17)
كما لاحظ العلماء أن الرب حمل الصليب ولم يكن ظهره عارياً، والكتاب يقول أن الرب قد إرتدى ملابسه بعد أن جلد وقبل أن يحمل الصليب (مت27 : 20،31).

7)     تحت قمة الكتفين وجود شكل رباعي 10 سم × 8.5 سم على الكتف الأيمن وأقل منها فى المنطقة الأخرى ويمثل تسلخات من جراحات السياط.
8)     وجود تسلخات عميقة فى ركبتي صاحب الكفن وكدمات فى الركبة اليسرى وأصغر منها فى الركبة اليمنى، تسلخات فى صابونة الركبة نتج عن إرتطامها نتيجة سقوط المسيح تحت الصليب عدة مرات (مت27: 32)، (مر15: 21) و (لو23: 26).
   ولاحظ العلماء وجود مساحة مميزة اللون وإتضح أنه البصاق.
9)     وإتضح للعلماء وجود ركيزة سفلية للرجلين لإثنائهما لكي لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.

موت المسيح:
- يدل الكفن أن الرب لم يمت بالإختناق والدليل على ذلك أن البطن بارزة للأمام والكتف الأيسر أعلى من الأيمن وهذا دليل على أنه مات فى الوضع الأعلى. والإختناق لا يتم إلا فى الوضع الهابط للجسم.
كما أن تنكيس الرأس لا يحدث للجسم فى الوضع السفلي وهذا يطابق الكتاب إذ يقول "ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح" (يو20: 30).
- وتنكيس الرأس ثم إسلام الروح يدل على أنه مات بإرادته كقوله "ليس أحد يأخذها      (روحه الإنسانية) منى. بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي" (يو10: 18)، بعكس الإنسان تؤخذ روحه رغماً عنه فينكس رأسه تلقائياً.

-      وأسلم روحه الإنسانية فى يد الآب الذى هو واحد معه، أي فى يد لاهوته المتحد به .. بعكس الإنسان يسلم روحه فى يد الله الذى هو مستقل عنه.
-      والموت حدث نتيجة إنفجار فى القلب وتقطع الشرايين فى جسد المسيح لأن المسيح كان يصنع حركة تأرجحية لأسفل ولأعلى حوالى 2700 مرة علماً بأن عملية الشهيق والزفير حوالي 15 مرة فى الدقيقة. وتتضح الآلام النفسية والجسدية فى قول المخلص "نفسي حزينة حتى الموت" (مر14: 34)، ومات المسيح لتحقيق الخلاص والفداء بناسوته فقط.
-      والمسامير فى اليدين فى الرسغ وليس فى راحة اليد حتى يتحمل ثقل الجسم. ويتضح عدم ظهور الإبهام بالكفن نتيجة إنقباضة بسبب لمس المسمار للعصب الأوسط (الميديان) وهو أكبر الأعصاب. وتم وضع المسمار فى المعصم فى الفراغ الذى يعرف طبياً (بفراغ ديستوت) وهو الفراغ المحاط بالعظم. وبالتالي لا يكسر أي عظم منه كما يقال الكتاب "وعظم لا يكسر منه" (يو 19: 36).
  والمسمار طوله 18 سم وتم تسمير الرجلين بمسمار واحد بوضع الرجل اليسرى فوق اليمنى، ومسمار القدم يأخذ شكل متوازي مستطيلات. ويخترق مشط القدم بين عظام السليمات الثانية والثالثة وكما قلنا إستندت الرجلين على ركيزة سفلية حتى لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.
  وأما عن طريقة كسر السيقان التى حدثت مع اللصين فهى للتعجيل بموتهم قبل السبت. ولكن وجد الجند السيد المسيح قد مات فلم يكسروا ساقيه وكان هذا بتدبير إلهى:
1) ليبين أنه مات بإختياره فى الوقت الذى حدده هو وليس بسبب كسر سلقيه.
2) ولتتم النبوة القائلة "يحفظ جميع عظامه .. واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز34: 20).
3) وليكمل الرمز .. إذ أن خروف الفصح الذى كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح كان عظم من عظامه لا يكسر (خر12: 46).

طعن الحربة:
يقول الكتاب "لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34).
-      طعن الحربة تم فى الجانب الأيمن وطوله حوالي 4.6 سم وإرتفاعه 1.1 سم بين الضلع الخامس والسادس على شكل تمزقات دائرية يتخللها مناطق خالية من الدماء مع سائل صاف (دم وماء).
-      يقول التقليد أن طاعنه هو لنجينوس الذى أصبح شهيداً.
-      وبذلك تمت نبوة زكريا القائلة: "فينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه" (زك12: 10) والتى أشار إليها القديس يوحنا الرائي بقوله "هوذا يأتى على السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه   (رؤ1:7).

السبب فى نزول الدم والماء معاً:
أولاً: الدم (إذا طعنت فى الجانب الأيسر لما سال الدم مطلقاً لأن البطين يكون غالباً فارغاً من الدماء عقب الموت. ولكن الأذين الأيمن يكون ممتلئاً بالدم السائل الذى ينبع من الوريد العلوي الأجوف والسفلي.
ثانياً: الماء (نزل ماء من السائل التيموري للقلب والموجود فى الإنسان كملعقة شاى وزادت نتيجة للآلام الشديدة والإرهاق. وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن السائل قد إنسكب من الكيس البللوري المحيط بالرئتين وهو الذى سبب نزول الدم الغليظ القوام ثم نزول الماء الأخف (وهو رأي د/ أنتوني سافا) وهو الرأي الأرجح. وهذه معجزة تؤكد أن الذى مات على الصليب ليس إنساناً عادياً وإنما هو الإله المتجسد الذى وإن مات بناسوته فقد ظل حياً بلاهوته. وأن لاهوته لايفارق ناسوته بل ظل متحداً بكل من روحه الإنسانية وجسده الإنساني.
وصار أثر الحربة مع المسامير دليلاً على قيامته كما حدث مع توما الرسول عندما شك فى قيامته.
فى القداس الإلهي بعد أن يصب الكاهن قارورة الخمر فى الكأس يضع قليلاً من الماء ويضيفه إلى الكأس إشارة إلى الماء والدم الذين خرجا من جنب الرب على الصليب.
ولتحقيق نبوة زكريا "ويكون فى ذلك اليوم أن مياها حية تخرج من أورلشيم (زك14: 8).

معجزة صورة الكفن:
وهى طبعت بطريقة معجزية نتيجة لقوة الحرارة والضوء الشديد المنبعث من الجسد المقدس لحظة قيامته المقدسة ويرى علماء اللاهوت أن القوة التى خرجت من الجسد مثلما حدثت خلال خدمته على الأرض والتى كانت تشفى الأمراض مثلما حدث مع المرأة نازفة الدم.

أدلة لكفن المسيح:
توصل علم الحفريات أن هذا الكفن هو للمسيح له المجد عن طريق الآتى:
- اللحية وخصلة الشعر الطويل تدل على أن المصلوب يهودي وهو المسيح.
- السياط عبارة عن ثلاثة أفرع فى سوط واحد، كل فرع من السوط به كرتين معدنيتين مثبتتين به (يتضح أنه سوط روماني).
- الحربة رومانية وإسمها (لانسيا) وهى المستخدمة فى طعن جنب المخلص لأنها تصنع نفس جرح الحربة الموجود بالكفن وهو القوس الناقص.

طريقة الدفن:
- هى بسط الكفن (الكتان) من أسفل الجسم إلى أعلى بالطول.  وكان بسبب التكفين بهذه الطريقة إنطباع الصورتين (الأمامية والظهرية بالكفن).
- المسيح لم يغسل قبل التكفين نظراً للوقت الذى إستغرقه يوسف الرامي فى مقابلة بيلاطس قبل بدأ الإستعداد للسبت ووضعت عليه الحنوط.
- مما دفع النسوة للعودة فجر الأحد لتكميل عملية التكفين (لو23: 56) حيث يحتمل أن النساء إشترين قبل السبت الحنوط بكمية غير كافية بسبب إغلاق محلات البيع وإنتهاء البيع والشراء لدخول يوم السبت فإشترين باقي الحنوط بعد السبت.
- العالم يفير ديلاج أوضح أن عمر صاحب الكفن تراوح ما بين 30 و 45 عاماً كما تظهر عضلات جسمه تدل على أنه كان يعمل عملاً يدوياً، وبذلك يكون المسيح هو صاحب الكفن لأن عمره 33 سنة ويعمل بالنجارة كما جاء بالأناجيل.
- أثبتت الحفريات أن مكان القبر هو أورشليم بكنيسة القبر المقدس خارج أسوار المدينة.
- الكتان المستخدم نقى وغالي الثمن فعلاً كما ذكر الإنجيل (يو19: 40) والكتان نسيج نباتي يمتاز بالنقاوة والقوة والإحتمال..والسيد المسيح الذى إستخدم الكتان لتكفينه هو القدوس الكلي النقاوة والذى إحتمل الصليب.  والكتان المستخدم للتكفين مثل المستخدم فى صناعة الحرير فهو عبارة عن ثلاثة خطوط وخط واحد فوقه. مما يدل على أنه غالي الثمن فعلاً.
- الكتان قد تم نسجه بنفس طريقة القرن الأول وهو زمن مولد السيد المسيح، كما أن الكتان يحتوى على آثار قطنية مما يؤكد أنه جاء من الشرق الأوسط.

- صورة الكفن ليست نتيجة لإستخدام الصبغات، ولايتدخل فيها أي عنصر بشري ولا توجد فيها أي مواد تلوين (كالزيت أو الشمع) ولا توجد بالكفن أي أماكن مشبعة أكثر من غيرها باللون مثل الرسم العادي.  ولا توجد أثار لأي حركة يد الرسام.

- كما أن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد، وبلغة الهندسة نقول أن كل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد. ولكن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد أي أن كل نقطة فيها لها ثلاثة أبعاد من المحاور الرئيسية الثلاثة المتعامدة.

- عدم وضوح الصورة عن قرب تؤكد عدم رسمها باليد.

- ثبات الصورة فى الحرارة والماء حيث لم يحدث إختلافات فى كثافة اللون.

- ثبات الصورة كيميائياً لأن العلماء إستخدموا الأحماض والمذيبات العضوية لإزالة اللون الأصفر من الشعيرات ولكن دون جدوى.

- حبوب اللقاح العالقة بالكفن تدل على أنه كان موجود بفلسطين وأوضح العالم ماكس فرى أن قشور هذه الحبوب تؤكد على أن الكفن هو من القرن الأول الذى ولد فيه المسيح.

- الكفن مطابق لما جاء بالبشائر أنه كفن المسيح، والجسد عانى الصلب مثل السيد المسيح له المجد.

- الدماء حقيقية (أي دماء بشرية) لأسباب وجود البروتين والحديد وهو إحدى مكونات الدم, وهو واضح بإستخدام الأشعة السينية.

- المحمول من الصليب هو الخشبة العرضية فقط (هى التى حملها المسيح) أما جذع الصليب أو الخشبة الطولية تبقى مثبتة فى مكان الصلب. ويصل وزن الخشب العرضية 45 كجم تقريباً، ولكن المسيح سقط تحته عدة مرات نتيجة الآلام والسير للمحاكمات الخمسة.

وأخيراً نقول أن موت المسيح أثبتت إنسانيته ولكن قيامة المسيح أثبتت ألوهيته.

معلومات عن آلات التعذيب

1) خشبة الصليب:

   نقلت عام 670 م فى كنيسة أجيا صوفيا فى القسطنطينية وبعد هذا التاريخ لا يعلم أحد أين ذهب التابوت وخشبة الصليب.

   ولكن هناك رأي آخر يقول أنه بعد إكتشاف الصليب على يد الملكة هيلانة فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي قد قسم الصليب إلى أجزاء عديدة وإنتشرت فى ربوع العالم، وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح حيث يوجد منها فى روما وفى القسطنطينية ويوجد حالياً جزء منها فى مصر فى كنيسة القديس سيدهم بشاى بدمياط.

2) إكليل الشوك:

   محفوظ فى كاتدرائية نوتردام بفرنسا.

3) المسامير: 


   إكتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى:

   - مسمار فى كنيسة الصليب بروما.

   - ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس.

   - المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا.

4) ملابس المسيح: 


   تم العثور عليها مع درجات سلم قصر بيلاطس الذى صعد عليه المسيح. والقصبة التى أعطيت للمسيح على صولجان والأسفنجة المقدسة والحربة والعامود الذى ربط عليه وتم جلده وعصابة الرأس (التى للعين فى بيت قيافا) وحجر التحنيط الذى إستخدمه يوسف الرامي فى تحنيط جسد الرب يسوع المسيح موجود فى كنيسة القيامة.


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2013)

الكفـــــــن المقـــــــدس 


ما يلي شرح للكفن المقدس الموجود بتورينو بإيطاليا بإختصار شديد



يمكن الحصول على شرح وافى وكامل عن الكفن وذلك فى كتاب

"الكفن المقدس بتورينو" ترجمة القس جورجيوس عطا الله.

 او www.sindone.org

الكفن المقدس يشرح تفاصيل الآلام التى قبلها الرب من أجلنا كما لو كنا واقفين عند الصليب مع التلميذ يوحنا والعذراء نتابع الأحداث الخلاصية لحظة بلحظة ونتأمل فى الآية التى تقول:

"أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب" (1يو 3 : 1).

"الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح من أجلنا" (رو 5 : 8).

الكفن المقدس - وهو كفن الرب يسوع - إشتراه يوسف الرامي وكفن به السيد المسيح، وعند القيامة ظلت الأكفان بالقبر فإحتفظ بها التلاميذ، ثم حمل تداوس الرسول الكفن إلى أبيجار الخامس حاكم أودسا.  وإنتقل الكفن عبر القرون من أودسا إلى القسطنطينية إلى فرنسا، وأخيرا إستقر بتورينو فى إيطاليا.

والكفن مصنوع من قطعة واحدة ما عدا شريحة واحدة عرضها 9 سم بطول الجانب الأيسر للقماش ومحيطة به خياطة يدوية بسيطة.

المظهر العام للكفن:

بدأت الأبحاث فى الكفن فى يوم 22/11/1973 وإتضح أن قماش الكفن طوله 4.35 متر وعرضه 1.09 متر، وهى صورة مزدوجة(على هيئة ظلال ساقطة على القماش تشبه طبع باهت) للظهر والوجه لشكل رجل من الأمام والخلف له بنية قوية والشعر مسترسل واللحية طويلة والكفن يلف من تحت الجسم إلى فوقه ولونه عاجى لمرور الزمن وهذه كانت طريقة التكفين.

وإذا تأملنا الصورة الموجودة بالكفن وجدنا أن الوجه يشبه قناع بعينين واسعتين، ويبدو الوجه مفصولاً عن باقي الجسد لعدم وضوح الكتفين، بينما تجد تقاطع اليدين فوق الحقوين واضحاً جداً.  ووجد علي الكفن دماء فى الجبهة نتجت عن إصابة الجمجمة فى مواضع مختلفة وكذلك توجد هذه الدماء أيضاً فى الصورة الخلفية (الكفن عند الجسم من الخلف) تتدفق من الجزء الخلفي للرأس وهناك دماء تنزف من القدمين والرسغين، وجرح الحرب بالجانب الأيمن مثقوباً وهناك كمية غزيرة من الدماء سالت من الجرح وكمية أخرى تسيل من الجانب الأيمن فى الصورة الظهرية الخلفية ناتج عن نفس الجرح.

إحتراق الكفن:

الكفن تعرض لحريق عام 1516م وملابساته غير معروفة، ولحريق آخر عام 1532م فى كنيسة تشامبري وإمتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى الكفن ولكن أمكن إنقاذه فى آخر لحظة عن طريق حمل الصندوق المحتوي على الكفن وهو مشتعل إلى خارج الكنيسة التى أتت عليها النيران بالكامل ولكن نقطة من الفضة المنصهرة سقطت على الكفن وأدى ذلك إلى حرق جزء من أطراف القماش.

أبحاث الكفن:

- تمت فى عام 1898م حيث جاء المصور "بيا" بكاميرات بدائية وصور الكفن والمثير للدهشة أن النيجاتيف أكثر وضوحاً، وبقع الدم ظهرت بيضاء وكان الكفن مغطى بالزجاج وبالتالي تكون بذلك صورة فوتوغرافية حقيقية واضحة لشكل إنسان.

- أما المصور "أندي" فقد صور الكفن بكاميرات أحدث عام 1931م، وجاءت الصور الإثنى عشر أكثر دقة ووضوحاً وكان الكفن غير مغطى بالزجاج.

- أما المحاولة الثالثة فكانت عام 1969 قام بها د/ جوديكا - كوديجيليا فى حضور مجموعة من العلماء إشتركوا فى عمل الأبحاث الخاصة بالكفن.

وأبحاث الكفن تدل على:



1) طول المسيح 181 سم وهو طول فارع والأطراف جميلة وله بنية متناسقة والكتف الأيمن يظهر منخفض عن الأيسر نظراً لعمل النجارة ولحمل الصليب، وسن صاحب الكفن لا يقل عن 30 سنة ولا يزيد عن 45 سنة. وتدفق الدماء نتيجة لقوة الجاذبية الأرضية مثلما قال العالم يفير ديلاج.

2) وجود إنتفاخات فى حاجبي العين وتمزق جفن العين اليمنى، وإنتفاخ كبير تحت العين اليمنى وإنتفاخ فى الأنف، وجرح على شكل مثلث على الخد الأيمن وقمته جهة الأنف.  وإنتفاخ فى الخد الأيسر وفى الجانب الأيسر للذقن. وهذا ما توضحه البشائر من لطم وضرب كثير على الوجه من خدم رئيس الكهنة وجنود بيلاطس البنطي وهذا ما يقوله البشير متى: "حينئذ بصقوا على وجهه ولكموه وآخرون لطموه" (مت 26 : 67) كما يتضح من الكفن نتف شعر اللحية فى الجزء الأيمن لأنه أقل من الأيسر.

وبهذا تحققت النبوات:
"وبذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهى لم أستر عن العار والبصق .. محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" ( أش 50: 6 - 53 : 3).
"يعطي خده لضاربه . يشبع عاراً" (مراثى 3: 30).
3)     كما يوجد خلف الرأس علامات داكنة وإنسكاب الدماء من 8 قنوات ناجمة عن جروح ثقبية منفصلة فى الجمجمة بسبب طاقية الشوك لحد الرقبة مثلما يقول الكتاب المقدس على لسان التلميذ متى "وضفروا إكليل شوك ووضعوه على رأسه" (متى 27 :29).
   "لأن شوكة الموت هى الخطية" (1كو 15 : 56)
4)     كما توجد مجموعة جراحات الظهر (90 - 120) نقط سوداء فى مجاميع ثلاثية من محور أفقي إلى أعلى بشكل مروحي نتيجة عملية جلد السياط "أما يسوع فجلده" (مت27 : 26) وفى إنجيل يوحنا يقول "أخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده" (يو19 : 1).
   وتحققت النبوة "على ظهري حرث الحراث" (مز 129: 3).
5)     السوط المستخدم فى الجلد سوط روماني معروف بإسم (flagrun texeilaty) وهو رهيب يتكون من 3 سيور جلدية وكل سير ينتهي بكرتين من الرصاص أو العظم (الكرة 12 مم).
6)     من الواضح أن المسيح جلد وهو منحني الظهر إلى الأمام، لأن هذه الحالة تنساب فيها الدماء من جروح الكتف فى الإتجاه العرضي (الواضح بالكفن) ثم إنتصب بجسمه إلى فوق الذى نرى إتجاهاً رأسياً للدماء النازلة ويديه ممتدتين للأمام ومرتكزتين على عمود قصير طوله 64 سم ومن الظهر نعرف أن الجلد تم بواسطة رجلين. والرجل الذى على اليمين كان أطول وحبه للإنتقام أشد وأكبر.
   كما نلاحظ أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر. بينما وجه الأيمن أغلب جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر. ولاحظ العلماء أن مساحة الجلدات فى منطقة الكتفين  داخل مساحتين أكبر من اللحم المتهرئ نتيجة لحمل شيء ثقيل وخشن. وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس "وخرج وهو حامل صليبه" (يو19 :17)
كما لاحظ العلماء أن الرب حمل الصليب ولم يكن ظهره عارياً، والكتاب يقول أن الرب قد إرتدى ملابسه بعد أن جلد وقبل أن يحمل الصليب (مت27 : 20،31).

7)     تحت قمة الكتفين وجود شكل رباعي 10 سم × 8.5 سم على الكتف الأيمن وأقل منها فى المنطقة الأخرى ويمثل تسلخات من جراحات السياط.
8)     وجود تسلخات عميقة فى ركبتي صاحب الكفن وكدمات فى الركبة اليسرى وأصغر منها فى الركبة اليمنى، تسلخات فى صابونة الركبة نتج عن إرتطامها نتيجة سقوط المسيح تحت الصليب عدة مرات (مت27: 32)، (مر15: 21) و (لو23: 26).
   ولاحظ العلماء وجود مساحة مميزة اللون وإتضح أنه البصاق.
9)     وإتضح للعلماء وجود ركيزة سفلية للرجلين لإثنائهما لكي لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.

موت المسيح:
- يدل الكفن أن الرب لم يمت بالإختناق والدليل على ذلك أن البطن بارزة للأمام والكتف الأيسر أعلى من الأيمن وهذا دليل على أنه مات فى الوضع الأعلى. والإختناق لا يتم إلا فى الوضع الهابط للجسم.
كما أن تنكيس الرأس لا يحدث للجسم فى الوضع السفلي وهذا يطابق الكتاب إذ يقول "ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح" (يو20: 30).
- وتنكيس الرأس ثم إسلام الروح يدل على أنه مات بإرادته كقوله "ليس أحد يأخذها      (روحه الإنسانية) منى. بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي" (يو10: 18)، بعكس الإنسان تؤخذ روحه رغماً عنه فينكس رأسه تلقائياً.

-      وأسلم روحه الإنسانية فى يد الآب الذى هو واحد معه، أي فى يد لاهوته المتحد به .. بعكس الإنسان يسلم روحه فى يد الله الذى هو مستقل عنه.
-      والموت حدث نتيجة إنفجار فى القلب وتقطع الشرايين فى جسد المسيح لأن المسيح كان يصنع حركة تأرجحية لأسفل ولأعلى حوالى 2700 مرة علماً بأن عملية الشهيق والزفير حوالي 15 مرة فى الدقيقة. وتتضح الآلام النفسية والجسدية فى قول المخلص "نفسي حزينة حتى الموت" (مر14: 34)، ومات المسيح لتحقيق الخلاص والفداء بناسوته فقط.
-      والمسامير فى اليدين فى الرسغ وليس فى راحة اليد حتى يتحمل ثقل الجسم. ويتضح عدم ظهور الإبهام بالكفن نتيجة إنقباضة بسبب لمس المسمار للعصب الأوسط (الميديان) وهو أكبر الأعصاب. وتم وضع المسمار فى المعصم فى الفراغ الذى يعرف طبياً (بفراغ ديستوت) وهو الفراغ المحاط بالعظم. وبالتالي لا يكسر أي عظم منه كما يقال الكتاب "وعظم لا يكسر منه" (يو 19: 36).
  والمسمار طوله 18 سم وتم تسمير الرجلين بمسمار واحد بوضع الرجل اليسرى فوق اليمنى، ومسمار القدم يأخذ شكل متوازي مستطيلات. ويخترق مشط القدم بين عظام السليمات الثانية والثالثة وكما قلنا إستندت الرجلين على ركيزة سفلية حتى لا يموت سريعاً ويستطيع رفع الجسم للتنفس.
  وأما عن طريقة كسر السيقان التى حدثت مع اللصين فهى للتعجيل بموتهم قبل السبت. ولكن وجد الجند السيد المسيح قد مات فلم يكسروا ساقيه وكان هذا بتدبير إلهى:
1) ليبين أنه مات بإختياره فى الوقت الذى حدده هو وليس بسبب كسر سلقيه.
2) ولتتم النبوة القائلة "يحفظ جميع عظامه .. واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز34: 20).
3) وليكمل الرمز .. إذ أن خروف الفصح الذى كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح كان عظم من عظامه لا يكسر (خر12: 46).

طعن الحربة:
يقول الكتاب "لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء" (يو19: 34).
-      طعن الحربة تم فى الجانب الأيمن وطوله حوالي 4.6 سم وإرتفاعه 1.1 سم بين الضلع الخامس والسادس على شكل تمزقات دائرية يتخللها مناطق خالية من الدماء مع سائل صاف (دم وماء).
-      يقول التقليد أن طاعنه هو لنجينوس الذى أصبح شهيداً.
-      وبذلك تمت نبوة زكريا القائلة: "فينظرون إلى الذى طعنوه" (زك12: 10) والتى أشار إليها القديس يوحنا الرائي بقوله "هوذا يأتى على السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه   (رؤ1:7).

السبب فى نزول الدم والماء معاً:
أولاً: الدم (إذا طعنت فى الجانب الأيسر لما سال الدم مطلقاً لأن البطين يكون غالباً فارغاً من الدماء عقب الموت. ولكن الأذين الأيمن يكون ممتلئاً بالدم السائل الذى ينبع من الوريد العلوي الأجوف والسفلي.
ثانياً: الماء (نزل ماء من السائل التيموري للقلب والموجود فى الإنسان كملعقة شاى وزادت نتيجة للآلام الشديدة والإرهاق. وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن السائل قد إنسكب من الكيس البللوري المحيط بالرئتين وهو الذى سبب نزول الدم الغليظ القوام ثم نزول الماء الأخف (وهو رأي د/ أنتوني سافا) وهو الرأي الأرجح. وهذه معجزة تؤكد أن الذى مات على الصليب ليس إنساناً عادياً وإنما هو الإله المتجسد الذى وإن مات بناسوته فقد ظل حياً بلاهوته. وأن لاهوته لايفارق ناسوته بل ظل متحداً بكل من روحه الإنسانية وجسده الإنساني.
وصار أثر الحربة مع المسامير دليلاً على قيامته كما حدث مع توما الرسول عندما شك فى قيامته.
فى القداس الإلهي بعد أن يصب الكاهن قارورة الخمر فى الكأس يضع قليلاً من الماء ويضيفه إلى الكأس إشارة إلى الماء والدم الذين خرجا من جنب الرب على الصليب.
ولتحقيق نبوة زكريا "ويكون فى ذلك اليوم أن مياها حية تخرج من أورلشيم (زك14: 8).

معجزة صورة الكفن:
وهى طبعت بطريقة معجزية نتيجة لقوة الحرارة والضوء الشديد المنبعث من الجسد المقدس لحظة قيامته المقدسة ويرى علماء اللاهوت أن القوة التى خرجت من الجسد مثلما حدثت خلال خدمته على الأرض والتى كانت تشفى الأمراض مثلما حدث مع المرأة نازفة الدم.

أدلة لكفن المسيح:
توصل علم الحفريات أن هذا الكفن هو للمسيح له المجد عن طريق الآتى:
- اللحية وخصلة الشعر الطويل تدل على أن المصلوب يهودي وهو المسيح.
- السياط عبارة عن ثلاثة أفرع فى سوط واحد، كل فرع من السوط به كرتين معدنيتين مثبتتين به (يتضح أنه سوط روماني).
- الحربة رومانية وإسمها (لانسيا) وهى المستخدمة فى طعن جنب المخلص لأنها تصنع نفس جرح الحربة الموجود بالكفن وهو القوس الناقص.

طريقة الدفن:
- هى بسط الكفن (الكتان) من أسفل الجسم إلى أعلى بالطول.  وكان بسبب التكفين بهذه الطريقة إنطباع الصورتين (الأمامية والظهرية بالكفن).
- المسيح لم يغسل قبل التكفين نظراً للوقت الذى إستغرقه يوسف الرامي فى مقابلة بيلاطس قبل بدأ الإستعداد للسبت ووضعت عليه الحنوط.
- مما دفع النسوة للعودة فجر الأحد لتكميل عملية التكفين (لو23: 56) حيث يحتمل أن النساء إشترين قبل السبت الحنوط بكمية غير كافية بسبب إغلاق محلات البيع وإنتهاء البيع والشراء لدخول يوم السبت فإشترين باقي الحنوط بعد السبت.
- العالم يفير ديلاج أوضح أن عمر صاحب الكفن تراوح ما بين 30 و 45 عاماً كما تظهر عضلات جسمه تدل على أنه كان يعمل عملاً يدوياً، وبذلك يكون المسيح هو صاحب الكفن لأن عمره 33 سنة ويعمل بالنجارة كما جاء بالأناجيل.
- أثبتت الحفريات أن مكان القبر هو أورشليم بكنيسة القبر المقدس خارج أسوار المدينة.
- الكتان المستخدم نقى وغالي الثمن فعلاً كما ذكر الإنجيل (يو19: 40) والكتان نسيج نباتي يمتاز بالنقاوة والقوة والإحتمال..والسيد المسيح الذى إستخدم الكتان لتكفينه هو القدوس الكلي النقاوة والذى إحتمل الصليب.  والكتان المستخدم للتكفين مثل المستخدم فى صناعة الحرير فهو عبارة عن ثلاثة خطوط وخط واحد فوقه. مما يدل على أنه غالي الثمن فعلاً.
- الكتان قد تم نسجه بنفس طريقة القرن الأول وهو زمن مولد السيد المسيح، كما أن الكتان يحتوى على آثار قطنية مما يؤكد أنه جاء من الشرق الأوسط.

- صورة الكفن ليست نتيجة لإستخدام الصبغات، ولايتدخل فيها أي عنصر بشري ولا توجد فيها أي مواد تلوين (كالزيت أو الشمع) ولا توجد بالكفن أي أماكن مشبعة أكثر من غيرها باللون مثل الرسم العادي.  ولا توجد أثار لأي حركة يد الرسام.

- كما أن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد، وبلغة الهندسة نقول أن كل الصور ثنائية الأبعاد. ولكن صورة الكفن ثلاثية الأبعاد أي أن كل نقطة فيها لها ثلاثة أبعاد من المحاور الرئيسية الثلاثة المتعامدة.

- عدم وضوح الصورة عن قرب تؤكد عدم رسمها باليد.

- ثبات الصورة فى الحرارة والماء حيث لم يحدث إختلافات فى كثافة اللون.

- ثبات الصورة كيميائياً لأن العلماء إستخدموا الأحماض والمذيبات العضوية لإزالة اللون الأصفر من الشعيرات ولكن دون جدوى.

- حبوب اللقاح العالقة بالكفن تدل على أنه كان موجود بفلسطين وأوضح العالم ماكس فرى أن قشور هذه الحبوب تؤكد على أن الكفن هو من القرن الأول الذى ولد فيه المسيح.

- الكفن مطابق لما جاء بالبشائر أنه كفن المسيح، والجسد عانى الصلب مثل السيد المسيح له المجد.

- الدماء حقيقية (أي دماء بشرية) لأسباب وجود البروتين والحديد وهو إحدى مكونات الدم, وهو واضح بإستخدام الأشعة السينية.

- المحمول من الصليب هو الخشبة العرضية فقط (هى التى حملها المسيح) أما جذع الصليب أو الخشبة الطولية تبقى مثبتة فى مكان الصلب. ويصل وزن الخشب العرضية 45 كجم تقريباً، ولكن المسيح سقط تحته عدة مرات نتيجة الآلام والسير للمحاكمات الخمسة.

وأخيراً نقول أن موت المسيح أثبتت إنسانيته ولكن قيامة المسيح أثبتت ألوهيته.

معلومات عن آلات التعذيب

1) خشبة الصليب:

   نقلت عام 670 م فى كنيسة أجيا صوفيا فى القسطنطينية وبعد هذا التاريخ لا يعلم أحد أين ذهب التابوت وخشبة الصليب.

   ولكن هناك رأي آخر يقول أنه بعد إكتشاف الصليب على يد الملكة هيلانة فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي قد قسم الصليب إلى أجزاء عديدة وإنتشرت فى ربوع العالم، وهذا هو الرأي الأرجح حيث يوجد منها فى روما وفى القسطنطينية ويوجد حالياً جزء منها فى مصر فى كنيسة القديس سيدهم بشاى بدمياط.

2) إكليل الشوك:

   محفوظ فى كاتدرائية نوتردام بفرنسا.

3) المسامير: 


   إكتشفتها الملكة هيلانة مع الصليب المقدس وأرسلتها إلى الملك قسطنطين الذى فرح بها وثبت إحداهم فى الخوذة الملكية. والثلاث المسامير متوزعين فى:

   - مسمار فى كنيسة الصليب بروما.

   - ومسمار فى دير سان دنيس.

   - المسمار الثالث فى دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا.

4) ملابس المسيح: 


   تم العثور عليها مع درجات سلم قصر بيلاطس الذى صعد عليه المسيح. والقصبة التى أعطيت للمسيح على صولجان والأسفنجة المقدسة والحربة والعامود الذى ربط عليه وتم جلده وعصابة الرأس (التى للعين فى بيت قيافا) وحجر التحنيط الذى إستخدمه يوسف الرامي فى تحنيط جسد الرب يسوع المسيح موجود فى كنيسة القيامة.





http://www.koptischekerkeindhoven.nl/Hooftnieuws/alkafan.htm

=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2013)

هل حقا قام السيد المسيح من بين الاموات ؟؟

القيامة هى حجر الزاوية فى الايمان المسيحى لهذا يثير عدو الخير الشكوك حولها

وفيما يلى الادلة العلمية والنقلية والاثرية التى تؤكد حقيقة القيامة 

 شهادة المسيح عن قيامتة قبل حدوثها 

تحدث عنها قبل التجلى على الجبل _مر29:9)
وانة ينبغى ان يتألم كثيرا وقتل وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم (مت21:16) "انا هو القيامة والحياة " (يو15:11)

 شهادة المسيح عن قيامتة بعد حدوثها 

"أراهم نفسة حيا ببراهين كثيرة "(أع3:1) 
وسجل الوحى 12 ظهورا لتلاميذة بعد قيامتة 


 شهادة الانجليين الاربعة :بحدوث القيامة وما تلاها من احداث 

 شهادة بولس الرسول :لقاؤة بالسيد المسيح فى طريق دمشق وتحولة للايمان بة 

 شهادة سفر اعمال الرسل بانة صعد امامهم ورجعوا فرحين 

 التحول فى سلوك التلاميذ من الخوف الى الشهادة بقيامتة 

 وجد اثار تاريخية تؤكد قيامتة : :مثل شهادة المؤرخ يوسيفوس اليهودى وتقرير بيلاطس البنطى المرسل ليوليوس قيصر عن المسيح وصلبة وشهادة المؤرخ الوثنى تاسيتوس 

 استشهاد الرسل على اسم المسيح وهل كانوا يقبلون الكرازة بانسان ميت مسروق؟ وهل كانوا يموتون برضى من اجلة ؟

 شهادة الطبيعة والقبر الفارغ والكفن المقدس (الموجود للان )


بعض مزاعم الهراطقة 

زعم البعض ان المسيح اغمى علية وانة استفاق من كثرة الاطياب ولكن كيف يخرج من القبر وموضوع علية حجر يحتاج 20 رجلا لدحرجتة علاوة على الحرس الرومانى ؟

 زعم اخرون ان التلاميذ رأوا شخصا اخر يشبهة والواقع ان التلاميذ عاشوا معة وعرفوة عن قرب ومن غير المعقول ان يظن 120 واحدا ان شخصا اخر هو يسوع

وزعم غيرهم ان التلاميذ رأوة فى رؤيا واعتقدوا بقيامتة ولكن ظهورة كان بالجسد وان توما قد لمسة ورأى اثار المسامير والحربة فى جسدة 

من كتاب اسئلة عامة لكل عقائد الكنيسة القبطية



=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2013)

سؤال: ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!



الإجابة:
إن المسيح لم تكن شخصيته مجهولة في المجتمع اليهودي، لأنه كان يجول في كل مدينة وقرية يكرز بملكوت الله، وصنع مع الشعب معجزات لا يُحصى عددها، وكانت تجتمع إليه ألوف من البشر لكي تستمع إلى تعاليمه.  ثم إنه قَبْل الصليب مَرَّ بخمس محاكمات أمام ولاة مثل هيرودس وبيلاطس، وأمام رؤساء الدين مثل حنّان وقيافا رؤساء الكهنة، وبعد هذه المحاكمات وقف بيلاطس والي اليهودية أمام جموع الشعب وخَيَّرهم بين تسليم المسيح لهم ليُصلَب وبين باراباس اللص، وعندما طلبوا صلب المسيح سلَّمه بيلاطس إلى جند الرومان ومرَّ بمراحل الجلد واللكم والتعيير و إكليل الشوك، وأخيرًا سار في طريق الآلام حاملًا الصليب تحت حراسة مشددة إلى أن بلغ مكان الجلجثة وهناك سمّروه ورفعوه على الصليب (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).  وكان في رفقته في طريق آلامه حتى مكان صلبه أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب وبقية المريمات.  وهو على الصليب نطق بكلمات لا ينطق بها لسان بشري.  فمتى اندس يهوذا في هذا المشوار العلني المكشوف أمام كل بشر ليضع نفسه مكان المسيح؟!  وكيف أن يهوذا بعد خيانته يفعل هذا؟  ويا ترى لِمَنْ سَلَّم يهوذا نفسه لكي يُصلَب عِوَضًا عن المسيح.  وهل لو كان يهوذا هو الذي صُلِبَ كانت تحدث كل مظاهر الطبيعة التي قال بسببها "ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي" العالِم الفلكي "لابد أن إله الطبيعة يتألَّم الآن".  إن رواية يهوذا هذه هي فرية ضد المسيحية لا يصدقها عقل إنسان. 


=



http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...ot-Wal-3akeeda/019-Wasnt-Judas-crucified.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2013)

قيامة المسيح 
حقيقة تاريخية، ببراهين وشهود 
معضلة القبر الفارغ:
لا يوجد أي مؤرخ يتشكَّك حقّاً في أن يسوع كان قد مات حينما أُنزل من على الصليب؛ إلاَّ أن البعض يُثيرون التساؤلات: كيف اختفى جسد يسوع من القبر؟
+ ففي القرن الماضي، وكما كان يفعل النُّقَّاد الغربيون، قام صحفي إنجليزي اسمه ”الدكتور فرانك موريسون“ بتأليف كتاب لكي يدحض فيه حقيقة قيامة المسيح(1)، وكان يريد أن يُثبت أن القيامة إما أنها خرافة أو هي خدعة، ولكي يصل إلى هذا الافتراض الذي وضعه، بدأ في محاولة حل معضلة القبر الفارغ. وقد تعجَّب موريسون لماذا سمح أعداء يسوع لخرافة القبر الفارغ أن تثبت وتنتشر مع أن اكتشاف جسد يسوع كان سيقتل هذه الخرافة! وبدأ موريسون في تحليل القصة:
+ القبر كان يملكه عضو في مجمع اليهود المُسمَّى ”السنهدرين“ واسمه ”يوسف الرامي“، ولكي يصل رجل في إسرائيل في ذلك الزمان إلى عضوية هذا المجمع، فلابد أن يكون نجماً لامعاً أي مشهوراً ومعروفاً. والجميع في ذلك الوقت كانوا يعرفون مركز يوسف الرامي في المجمع. إذن، فيوسف الرامي كان شخصاً حقيقياً، وإلاَّ لكان رؤساء اليهود يفضحون الادِّعاء بأن يوسف الرامي كان شخصاً غير حقيقي. أما موقع قبر يوسف الرامي فكان معروفاً، وسهلاً في التعرُّف عليه؛ لذلك فأي أفكار بفقدان جسد يسوع كان لابد من رفضها. لذلك فقد تعجَّب موريسون من ترك رؤساء اليهود لمعضلة القبر الفارغ أن تنتشر، وأنَّ كل ما قالوه هو أن تلاميذ المسيح سرقوا الجسد، وهو قول مبنيٌّ على حقيقة أن القبر كان فارغاً.
+ نأتي إلى اتهام رؤساء اليهود للتلاميذ – عن حيرة وعجز – بأنهم سرقوا الجسد. ولكن الجنود الرومان الأشدَّاء كانوا يحرسونه حراسة دورية كل 24 ساعة بوحدة حُرَّاس مدرَّبين من 4-12 جندياً.
+ ونعود إلى ”موريسون“ في محاولته دحض القيامة، إذ تساءل: ”هل يمكن مع كل هذه الاستحكامات الأمنية، أن يُسرق الجسد؟ هذا يبدو مستحيلاً أن أحداً يُغافل الحُرَّاس ويُحرِّك حجراً يزن اثنين من الأطنان، ويسرق الجسد“! لكن الأمر العجيب أن الحجر ظهر أنه قد تحرَّك فعلاً عن باب القبر، بينما جسد يسوع لم يكن موجوداً داخل القبر! والجنود الحُرَّاس واقفون حيارى أمام القبر الفارغ.
+ والآن، لو كان جسد يسوع موجوداً في أيِّ مكان، لكان أعداؤه قد سارعوا بنفي القيامة واعتبارها خدعة، حينما يُظهِرون الجسد الميت المسروق!
+ إن صمت التاريخ عن أين يوجد جسد يسوع، يُعتبر بمثابة هزيمة أمام المحاولة المضادة لحقيقة القيامة.
+ وهكذا، وفي غياب الجسد، مع فراغ القبر، قَبِلَ ”موريسون“ – بإثباتٍ قاطع – أن جسد يسوع، بشكلٍ ما، قد اختفى من القبر.
+ واستمر ”موريسون“ في أبحاثه، حيث فحص عن دوافع أتباع يسوع. فبدأ يضع احتمال أن القيامة كانت في حقيقتها جسداً مسروقاً. ولكنه رجع وقال إن كان الأمر كذلك، فماذا نقول عن الظهورات المختلفة ليسوع القائم من بين الأموات؟ وأنَّ مجموعة من الناس كانت تؤمن بأنه قام ثانيةً من بعد موتٍ.
+ ولكن، ها هو القبر فارغ. ولكن ليس مجرد غياب الجسد من القبر هو الذي أثار التلاميذ (وعلى الأخص إذا كان الاتهام بأنهم سرقوا الجسد صحيحاً). لابد أن شيئاً ما خارجاً عن المعتاد قد حدث، لأن أتباع يسوع كفُّوا عن النواح، وظهروا من بعد اختفاء، وبدأوا وهم غير هيَّابين يُعلنون أنهم رأوا يسوع حيّاً.
معضلة أخرى: كيف يظهر أولاً لنسوة؟
+ كان كل شاهد عيان يُقرر أن يسوع ظهر بالجسد بغتة لتلاميذه. ولكنه ظهر للنسوة أولاً، وهذا ما أثار اندهاش ”موريسون“، لأنه إن كان التلاميذ قد ”لفَّقوا“ ادِّعاء القيامة، فلماذا يُصدِّرون النسوة أولاً في الشهادة لقيامة المسيح؟ ففي القرن الأول، كانت النساء بلا حقوق ولا حيثية ولا وضع كريم. ولكي تنجح ”الخدعة“، قال ”موريسون“: إنه كان لابد من أن يتصدَّر الرجال – لا النسوة – للشهادة بأنهم أول مَن رأوا يسوع حيّاً. ولكننا نقرأ العكس في الإنجيل، فقد تكلَّم المسيح معهن، وكُنَّ أول مَن وجد القبر فارغاً.
+ ثم لاحقاً لرؤية النسوة الرب يسوع، رآه كل التلاميذ على مدى عشرة مواقف منفصلة، وكتبوا أنه أراهم يديه وقدميه المثقوبة بالمسامير، وجنبه المطعون بالحربة والذي كان هو برهان موته القاطع، وأنهم لمسوه ووضعوا أصابعهم في مواضع جراحاته.
+ ثم توالت الشهادات برؤية الرب يسوع الحي القائم من الموت:
- ففي عام 56 بعد الميلاد (أي بعد حوالي 20 سنة من قيامة المسيح)، كتب بولس الرسول مُقرّاً أن أكثر من 500 أخ رأوا يسوع قائماً من بين الأموات، وأن أكثرهم كان حيّاً وقت كتابة القديس بولس هذه الشهادة (1كو 15: 6). كما ذكر القديس بولس في نفس الرسالة أن المسيح القائم من بين الأموات ظهر قبل ذلك لصفا (بطرس)، وللاثني عشر تلميذاً، وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب الرسول، ثم للرسل أجمعين. فلو لم تكن القيامة قد حدثت فعلاً، أو أنه كان قد ظهر على مدى العشرين سنة اللاحقة أيُّ ذِكر للعثور على ”جسد مسروق“ من القبر، فلماذا أعطى بولس الرسول هذه القائمة لتلاميذه في مدينة كورنثوس عن شهود العيان للمسيح القائم من الموت، أليس كان سيفقد مصداقيته عند الذين يقرأون رسالته؟
- وبعد حدث القيامة بشهور قليلة، أخبر بطرس الرسول جموع اليهود في ”قيصرية“ بفلسطين أن الرب يسوع قام من بين الأموات، وقال في شهادته لهم في سفر أعمال الرسل، الأصحاح العاشر، أعداد 39-41:
+ «ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وأورشليم، الذين قتلوه مُعلِّقين إيَّاه على خشبة. هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث، وأُعطِيَ أن يصير ظاهراً، ليس لجميع الشعب، بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم، لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته».
إصرار على الإنكار حتى النهاية:
كل تقارير هؤلاء الشهود لم تكن كافية لتهزم شكوك ”موريسون“، ولكنه بدأ يرتبك في شكوكه وهو يفحص سلوك تلاميذ المسيح. وكحقيقة تاريخية اصطدم بها المؤرخون، وعلماء النفس، والمتشكِّكون؛ أنَّ 11 شخصاً كانوا جبناء ثم أصبحوا فجأة يقبلون أن يُعانوا الإذلال والتعذيب والموت، حتى أن جميعهم – ما عدا واحداً – قد حُكِمَ عليهم بالموت واعتُبِروا شهداء. وتساءل ”موريسون“: هل احتمل هؤلاء كل هذا من أجل ”كذبة“، بينما هم ”سرقوا الجسد“؟!
+ قال أحد مستشاري الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق ”نيكسون“، واسمه ”تشارلز كولسون Charles Colson“، تعليقاً على فضيحة ”ووترجيت“ التي أطاحت بالرئيس ”نيكسون“ من الحُكْم في السبعينيات من القرن الماضي، إنه من الصعوبة بمكان أن يصمد أُناس كثيرون على كذبة لمدة كبيرة من الزمن:
- ”إني أقتنع بأنَّ القيامة حقيقة، وقد أثبتت لي قضية "ووترجيت" ذلك. وكيف؟ لأنه بينما لم يصمد اثنا عشر رجلاً من أقوى الرجال نفوذاً في العالم للاحتفاظ بكذبة لمدة 3 أسابيع وذلك في قضية "ووترجيت"؛ فإن الاثني عشر رجلاً تلاميذ يسوع شهدوا بأنهم رأوه قد قام من بين الأموات، وظلوا يُعلنون هذه الحقيقة لمدة 40 عاماً دون أن يُنكروها. وكل واحد منهم ضُرِبَ وعُذِّبَ ورُجِمَ بالحجارة وأُودِع في السجن. وما كان يمكن أن يحتملوا كل هذا إن كان ما يُنادون به غير حقيقي أنهم رأوه حيَّاً. كيف يقول أحد أن 12 رسولاً يمكن أن يحتفظوا "بكذبة" 40 عاماً؟ هذا أمر مستحيل“(2).
لا شكَّ أن شيئاً ما قد حدث لهؤلاء الرجال والنسوة. وبدأ ”موريسون“ يعترف:
- ”مهما كان الشخص الذي يُواجه هذه المعضلة، فهو لابد – إن آجلاً أو عاجلاً – سيواجه حقيقة لا يقدر أن يشرحها: هذه الحقيقة هي الاقتناع الأكيد الذي دخل إلى أعماق هذه المجموعة الصغيرة من البشر، فإن التغيير الذي حدث لهم يشهد بحقيقة أن يسوع قد قام خارجاً من القبر“(3).
وبعد هذه الشهادة بحتمية قيامة المسيح من الموت، نأتي إلى الاحتمال أو الادِّعاء الثالث:
3. هل الكلام عن القيامة
كان هذياناً أو هلوسة؟
+ لما وقف القديس بولس أمام الملك أغريباس يُحدِّثه عن المسيح «أول قيامة الأموات» (أع 26: 23)، ردَّ عليه فستوس الوالي قائلاً: «أنت تهذي يا بولس!» (أع 26: 24)
وإلى اليوم يقول المُتشكِّكون في قيامة المسيح إن كرازة الرسل بقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات كانت بمثابة ”هذيان“. والهذيان أو الهلوسة هي حالة فردية يرى فيها الإنسان أشكالاً وأُناساً هو يريد أن يراهم، بينما لا تكون هذه الأشياء حقيقية. ويقول علماء النفس إن الهذيان حالة فردية لا جماعية، وتحدث في وقتٍ ما وليس في كل الأوقات(4). فليس من المعقول أن يختبر 500 شخص من مختلف الطبقات انطباع الرؤية والسمع واللمس لشخص المسيح، وفي وقتٍ واحد، ثم يُقال إنها حالة ”هذيان“.
+ وشاول أشد المضطهِدين للمسيحيين أيام الرسل، فوجئ وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق ليقبض على المسيحيين، وكان ينفث تهديداً وتقتيلاً للمسيحيين؛ فوجئ بصوت يقول له: «شاول، شاول، لماذا تضطهدني؟»، ولما سأله: «مَن أنت؟»، قال له الصوت: «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده». وقد ذكر فيما بعد أنه رأى الرب يسوع (1كو 9: 1). فكيف ينطبق عليه هنا مفهوم ”الهذيان“، أي أن يرى ما يشتاق أن يراه، بينما كان يضطهده؟!
4. هل كان حدث القيامة أسطورة؟
بعض المتشكِّكين يُرجعون حَدَث القيامة إلى ”أسطورة“ بدأت بواحد أو أكثر يدَّعون أنهم رأوا المسيح قائماً حيّاً بعد أن مات ودُفِنَ في القبر.
+ هناك 3 مشاكل كبرى في تطبيق هذه النظرية على خبر القيامة:
1. الأساطير نادراً ما تحدث في حالة وجود عدد من شهود العيان يكونون أحياءً، حتى يمكن لأحدهم أن يدحض الأسطورة(5).
2. الأساطير تنشأ من تقاليد شفهية، وليس من وثائق تاريخية معاصرة مكتوبة يمكن التأكُّد من صحتها. والأناجيل الإزائية كُتبت على مدى 3 عقود (العقد = 10 سنوات) من حادثة القيامة، وليس أكثر من ذلك، وكان الأشخاص الذين وردت عنهم هذه الوثائق ما زالوا أحياء(6).
3. نظرية الأسطورة لم تستطع أن تشرح، بطريقة مُقنعة، لا القبر الفارغ، ولا الاعتقاد المُحقَّق تاريخياً لدى الرسل بأن الرب يسوع رجع حيّاً بعد موته ودفنه(7).
إذن، لماذا انتصرت المسيحية؟
كان ”موريسون“ الذي جاهد ليدحض القيامة مذهولاً بالحقيقة التي تقول: ”إن حركة صغيرة بلا أهمية استطاعت أن تسود على نظام يهودي مُحكَم بارع، وكذلك على عظمة سلطة روما“. فلماذا انتصرت هذه الحركة في وجه كل هذه التحديات المضادة؟
وهكذا كتب:
- ”خلال 20 سنة، كانت بشارة فلاحي "الجليل" قد دحرت الكنيست اليهودي، وفي أقل من 50 سنة هدَّدت سلام الإمبراطورية الرومانية. وبعد أن نكون قد قلنا كل ما يمكن أن نقوله، فحينئذ نحن نقف لنتواجه مع أعظم سرٍّ على وجه الإطلاق. فلماذا، إذن، انتصرت (المسيحية)“(8).
بكل هذه الحقائق، كان يجب أن تموت المسيحية على الصليب، حينما هرب التلاميذ ونجوا بحياتهم. ولكن بعد رؤية القيامة، بدأ الرسل في تأسيس حركة مسيحية متنامية.
ويصف الأب متى المسكين هذا المنظر قائلاً: ”انظر إلى الرسل، كيف تقبَّلوا أولاً أخبار الصلب والموت، بدون قيامة، فملأت الرعدة أوصالهم، وانتابهم جزع وخوف أليم، فكادوا يندمون، أو هم ندموا، على زمنٍ تقضَّى مع هذا المصلوب المائت... حتى كادوا يتبدَّدون! ثم انظر ما حدث لما انطلقت بشارة القيامة، كيف تجمَّعوا، بل كرزوا وبشَّروا؟ فصار لهم العار والمهزأة فخراً، وصار العذاب والألم فرحاً، والصليب والموت إكليلاً!!“(9).
ويعتقد كثير من الباحثين في كلمات أحد آباء الكنيسة القدامى: ”دم الشهداء بذار الكنيسة“. ويقول المؤرخ ”ويل ديورانت“: ”قيصر والمسيح تلاقيا معاً على ساحة المعركة، وانتصر المسيح“(10).
النهاية المفاجئة: المسيح قام، حقّاً قام:
وتحوَّل ”موريسون“ من الاعتقاد بالخرافة، والهذيان، والخطأ التشريحي؛ إلى برهان القبر الفارغ الذي لا يُدحض، وبشهود المسيح بالجسد، وإلى شهود العيان لظهوره حيّاً، وإلى التغيير المفاجئ للتلاميذ، وتأثيرهم على العالم، وشهادتهم الواثقة بأنهم ”رأوه“؛ حيث أصبح ”موريسون“ مقتنعاً بخطأ تحيُّزه ضد قيامة يسوع المسيح. وفي الحال بدأ في كتابة كتاب جديد مختلف سمَّاه: ”مَن دحرج الحجر؟“ ليُفصِّل النتائج الجديدة التي توصَّل إليها. وكانت المفاجأة أن براهينه السابقة على إنكار القيامة قد قادته إلى الإيمان بالقيامة.
ولم يكن ”موريسون“ وحيداً، فإن أعداداً لا تُحصَى من المتشكِّكين فحصوا براهين القيامة واقتنعوا بأن قيامة الرب يسوع هي حَدَثٌ تاريخي حقيقي، وقَبِلوها باعتبارها أكثر حقائق تاريخ البشرية إثارة للدهشة.
خاتمة:
قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات هي فعلان(11):
الفعل الأول: حَدَث زمني تاريخي منظور ومُحقَّق تاريخياً، بل وملموس ومسموع؛ (وهذا ما أثبته البحث).
الفعل الثاني: فعل روحي سرِّي غير منظور، لا يتحقَّق، لا على مستوى الحس، ولا على مستوى الزمن وحده.
الفعل الأول أي الزمني: ارتضى به المسيح أن تكون قيامته حَدَثاً تاريخياً منظوراً ومُحقَّقاً. فقد سبق وحدَّده هو زمنياً (في ثالث يوم)، أي جعل قيامته حَدَثاً واقعاً في صميم الزمن والساعة، ثم أكمله بظهور حقيقي ملموس.
هنا القيامة، كونها حَدَثاً زمنياً، فهي أمرٌ مفيد جداً.
أما الفعل الثاني للقيامة: فهو فعل روحي سرِّي غير منظور ولا خاضع للزمن، وهذا هو الذي نتقبَّله نحن بالإيمان ونعيش فيه ومن أجله.
+ فنحن الآن بالإيمان نرفع قلوبنا إلى فوق، حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، فنحسُّ بعلاقتنا الوثيقة بالمسيح، ونرتبط بمصيرنا الأبدي، ونستوطن عنده. إننا نجاهد كل يوم، بالحب والبذل والتفاني في خدمة الآخرين، على أساس ورجاء أن تُستعلن لنا قوة القيامة أكثر فأكثر في حياتنا، لكي نعيش بالروح فوق مستوى أتعاب هذا الدهر ومطالبه.
العلاقة بين الفعلَيْن:
فلا يكفينا تقصِّي الحقائق التاريخية لنؤمن بالقيامة كحَدَث زمني فقط، فالحَدَث الزمني وحده لا يكفي؛ إذ لابد من اختبار وتقبُّل القيامة كفعل إلهي يختص بغفران الخطايا وخلاصنا وتجديدنا وخلقتنا السماوية وحياتنا الأبدية.
+ والمسيح، وهو الإله وهو القيامة والحياة، تألَّم وجُلد وشُتم وضُرب! ونحن مدعوُّون بالمثل أن نعيش قوة القيامة تحت الآلام!
+ فكلما ازدادت الآلام للسائرين في طريق الملكوت، كلما استُعلنت قيامة المسيح لهم وفيهم، وكلما صاروا شهود صدقٍ للمصلوب المُقام.
+ فهل يمكن أن نُبشِّر بالقيامة ونحن تحت الآلام وهكذا نشترك فيها؟ +



المسيح قام + بالحقيقة قام




=



http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/st_mark/sm051004.htm



=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2013)

كيف تثبت بأن المسيح حقاً قام من الكتاب المقدس ؟


ـ القبر الفارغ : إن السيدات , وبعض التلاميذ , و الجنود الرومان وجدوا القبر فارغاً ولم يروا سوى الكفن وملاكين . قال الملاك : ليس هو ههنا لأنه قام كما قال (متى 28 : 6 )

- ادعى اليهود أن القبر الفارغ لم يكن القبر الصحيح , فإن كان كذلك لمَ لم يكشفوا عن الجسد في القبر المزعوم 

- كما أنهم ادعوا بأن الجسد سُرق من قبل : 
• اللصوص . وهل من المقول سرقة الجسد بدون الكفن الغالي.
• التلاميذ – وهل يعقل أن يسرقوا وهم صيادون بسطاء وأكثر من ذلك لا مصلحة لهم ولا قوة لفعل ذلك وهم خائفون من القتل كما قتل معلمهم. 
• اليهود – وإن كان كذلك فحتما كانوا سيكشفون عن الجسد أو يعرضوه للناس في الشوارع عندما بدأ الرسل بالبشارة .


شكل قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت أحد أعمدة الإيمان المسيحي ومن دونها يفقد هذا الإيمان معناه ويحيد عن هدفه وهو خلاص الانسان الذي أنجزه المسيح بموته على الصليب غالباً الموت بالقيامة ... وحيث أنّ كثيرين ينكرون قيامة المسيح بشكل أو بآخر، نقدم في هذه المقالة الأدلة الدامغة على صحة قيامة المسيح التي استعرضها اللاهوتي جوش ماكدويل في كتابه برهان جديد يتطلب قرار ... 

يؤمن المسيحيون أن قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت حقيقة دامغة لا شك ولا ريب فيها، ومن دون القيامة لا معنى للإيمان المسيحي بل يصبح باطلاً، حيث نقرأ في الانجيل المقدّس رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15: 14. وبقراءة متأنية في الانجيل المقدّس نتبيّن منه بالدليل والبرهان أن المسيح قام من الموت:



موت المسيح (يشهد على القيامة)





اقرأ مرقس 15: 22 - 39.
يقول إ. هـ. داي: «يؤكِّد القدِّيس مرقس على تعجُّب بيلاطس عند سماعه بموت المسيح سريعاً، ولم يسمح بإنزال الجسد عن الصّليب إلاّ بعد التّأكُّد من ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة. ولم تكُن مظاهر الموت غريبة على الجنود الرّومان، فكان موت الصّليب شيئاً مألوفاً بالنّسبة لهُم» (Day, ER, 46- 48).

طلب بيلاطس التّحقُّق من موت المسيح. ويعلِّق جرين على هذا قائلاً: «أتى أربعة من العسكر لفحص المصلوب قبل أن يُسمح ليوسف الرّامي صديقه بأن يأخذ الجسد ليدفنه». 

ويقول جرين عن هؤلاء الأربعة المتخصِّصين في فحص موت المصلوب: «كان بمقدورهم تمييز الشّخص الميِّت، كما أنّ قائدهم كان قد سمع صرخة الموت بنفسه من المصلوب وأبلغ بيلاطس البنطي الوالي بذلك». مرقس 15: 39 - 44.

ويقول چون ستوت: «اندهش بيلاطس حقّاً من موت يسوع سريعاً، ولكنّه تأكّد من ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة فسمح ليوسف بإنزال الجسد عن الصّليب»




القبر الفارغ (يشهد على القيامة)



يشير ولبر م. سميث إلى أنّ كلمة «قبر» قد وردت اثنتين وثلاثين مرّة في روايات الأناجيل الأربعة عن القيامة». (Smith, IFET, 38).
ويتساءل ج أندرسون المحامي والأستاذ المُتخصِّص في القوانين الشّرقيّة بجامعة لندن قائلاً: 

«هل لاحظتَ كيف أنّ أدلّة تواجُد القبر فارغاً كُتِبَتْ جميعاً في الأناجيل؟ لقد كُتبَتْ لتُعطي المجتمع المسيحي كلّ الحقائق التي يريدون معرفتها. في المواعظ المُلقاة على كافّة غير المؤمنين، كما هو واضح في سفر أعمال الرّسل، يلاحَظ أنّ هناك تأكيد مستمرّ على حقيقة القيامة، إلاّ أنّه ليس هناك أدنى إشارة عن القبر الفارغ. لكن لماذا حدث هذا؟ بالنّسبة لي ليس هناك سوى ردّ واحد: ليس هناك مُبرِّر واحد لإثارة موضوع القبر الفارغ. فالجميع سواء الأصدقاء أو الأعداء يعلمون أنّه كان فارغاً، والأسئلة التي تستحقّ أن تُناقَش هي لماذا كان القبر فارغاً، وعلى ماذا يبرهن ذلك؟». 

القبر الفارغ يظهر أمامنا كصخرة قويّة، وكعنصر أساسي ومهمّ في موضوع القيامة. ولنفترض أنّ القبر لم يكُن فارغاً، كما يدَّعي البعض فإنّ هذا يُعتَبر قولاً سخيفاً. فالحقيقة التّاريخيّة تدُلُّنا على أنّ الرّسل منذ البدايات الأولى غيرّوا إيمان العديد من الأشخاص في أورشليم، بالرّغم من عداوة هؤلاء المعروفة، وذلك بنشر الأخبار المُفرِحة بأنّ يسوع قد قام من القبر - وفعلوا ذلك بأن ذهبوا في رحلة قصيرة إلى القبر. وكان في استطاعة أيِّ مُستَمعٍ لهُم أن يقوم بزيارة قصيرة أثناء فترة الغداء، أليس هذا كافياً ليتأكّدوا أنّ القبر فارغ أو أنّ جسده مازال باقياً في قبر يوسف الرّامي مُعرَّضاً للتّحلُّل؟ وهل يمكن لعدد كبير من الكهنة والفرّيسيّين المتعصّبين أن يتأثّروا بحقيقة قيامة يسوع من الأموات بينما في حقيقة الأمر لم تحدث أيّة قيامة.






الأكفان (تشهد على القيامة)




في السّرد التّالي، يوضِّح لنا القدّيس يوحنّا اللاهوتي معنى تواجُد الأكفان كدليل على قيامة يسوع، فنقرأ في إنجيل يوحنّا 20: 3 - 9.

علَّقَ أ. هـ. داي على رواية يوحنّا قائلاً:

«إنّ ما رآه يوحنّا ولاحَظَه، فيه الدّليل القاطع والمُقنِع ليس كشاهدِ عَيانٍ بل لمُلاحظٍ دقيقٍ... فَرَكْض التّلميذان، وتتابُعَ وصولهما للقبر، وكيفيّة دخولهما وانحناء يوحنّا الذي أخذ ينظر من خلال الباب المنخفض ورؤيته للأكفان في مكانها، وكان بطرس أكثر منه شجاعة وسبقه في الدّخول- والكلمة اليونانيّة التي استُخدِمت في وصف بطرس تعني أنّه (نظر) الأكفان، وقد تحمِل أيضاً في معناها أنّه فحص الأمر مَليَّاً وبكلّ دِقّة، ووَصْف أماكن تواجُد الملابس والمنديل، وهو وَصْف دقيق مُختار في ألفاظه، ثمّ دخول يوحنّا تالياً، والإيمان الذي اكتنفه عندما رأى الأكفان، هذه الأمور جميعاً تعني أنّه (نظر) وأنّ ذاكرته مازالت ترسُم له المنظر كما شاهده، وأنّ رؤيته للقبر الفارغ والملابس المهجورة كانت نقطة فارقة في إيمانه ثمّ في كلّ حياته بعد ذلك.






الخَتم (يشهد على القيامة)




يعلِّق أ.ت. روبرتسون: «كان الخَتم يوضَع في حضور الجنود الرّومانيّين الذين خُصِّصوا لحراسة الشّعار الرّوماني الذي يمثِّل قوّة ونفوذ روما».
يقول د. د. هدون: «لا يمكن فتح الباب بدون كسر الخَتم، وهذا يمثِّل جريمة شنعاء في حقّ مالك الخَتم». لقد انكسر الخَتم عندما تدحرَج الحجر، والشّخص أو الأشخاص الذين لا يتجرّأون على كسر الخَتم سوف يكونون مسئولين أمام الحاكم المحلّي ووكلائه. في الحقيقة كان كسر الخَتم الرّوماني في زمن قيامة المسيح أمراً يخشاه الجميع.





الحُرّاس الرّومانيّون (يشهدون على القيامة)





عندما نتطرّق لموضوع «الحارس الرّوماني»، يجب علينا أن نلجأ إلى قاموس الآثار اليونانيّة والرّومانيّة الذي ألَّفه الدّكتور وليم سيمث حيث يعطينا معلومات متعدِّدة، فالشّرذمة (تقسيم فرعي من الجيش الرّوماني) تتكوّن من 60 أو 120 جنديّاً «مُجهزّين تماماً... ومُلحَقين بفِرقة معيّنة وهي.. مجموعتان من الحرّاس.. تتكون كلّ مجموعة من أربعة رجال مُخصَّصين للحراسة، بعضهم يقف أمام الخيمة والبعض الآخر خلفها بين الخيول. ونلاحظ هنا أنّ مجموعة الحَرَس تتكوّن دائماً من أربعة أفراد.. يُعيَّن واحد منهم كحارس، أمّا الباقون فإنّهم يتمتّعون بنوع معيّن من الرّاحة، لكنّهم يجب أن يكونوا على أهبة الاستعداد عند صدور أوّل إشارة لوجود خطر وشيك».

الجنود القائمين بالحراسة كانوا في مأزق حقيقي بعد أن تزحزح الحجر من مكانه وانكسر الخَتم، إنّهم معرَّضون الآن للمحاكمة العسكريّة: «لا يمكن للجنود أن يدَّعوا بأنّهم كانوا نائمين، لأنّهم يعلمون أنّ عقوبة النّوم أثناء الحراسة عقابها الوحيد هو الموت، وهي عقاب تكرّر حدوثه».




ظهورات المسيح في حياة الأفراد (تشهد على القيامة)





1. لمريم المجدليّة: مرقس 16: 9، ويوحنّا 20: 14.

2. للنّساء العائدات من القبر: متّى 28: 9 و10.

3. لبطرس في وقت متأخِّر من النّهار: لوقا 24: 34، ورسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15: 5.

4. لتلميذَي عِمواس: لوقا 24: 13 - 33.

5. للتّلاميذ بدون توما: لوقا 24: 36 - 43، ويوحنّا 20: 19 - 24.

6. للتّلاميذ ومعهم توما: يوحنّا 20: 26 - 29.

7. للسّبعة وهم بجوار بحيرة طبريّة: يوحنّا 21: 1 - 23.

8. لخمسمائة شخص بالإضافة إلى المؤمنين فوق جبل الجليل: رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15: 6.

9. ليعقوب: رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15: 7.
10. للأحد عشر رسولاً: متّى 28: 16 - 20، ومرقس 16: 14 - 20، و
لوقا 24: 33 - 52، وأعمال الرّسُل 1: 3 - 12.

11- في الصّعود: أعمال الرّسُل 1: 3 - 12.

12- لبولس: أعمال الرّسُل 9: 3 - 6، ورسالة كورنثوس الأولى 15: 8.

13- لاسطفانوس: أعمال الرّسُل 7: 55.
14. لبولس وهو في الهيكل: أعمال الرّسُل 22: 17 - 21، وأعمال الرّسُل 23: 11.
15. ليوحنّا وهو في جزيرة بطمس: رؤيا يوحنّا 1: 10 - 19.

لقد تأسّست الكنيسة على موضوع القيامة، ودَحْضُ هذه القيامة كان كفيلاً بتدمير كلّ الحركة المسيحيّة. مع ذلك، وبدلاً من تقديم الدّليل المُضاد، خلال القرن الأوّل، ثمّ تهديد المسيحيّين واضطهادهم بالجلْد والضّرب والقتل بسبب إيمانهم هذا، كان من السّهل جدّاً عليهم أن يُخرِسوهم وذلك بإبراز جسد يسوع. لكن هذا لم يحدث أبداً. 

أفضل تعبير : «كان صمت أعداء المسيح هو الدّليل البارع عن القيامة التي شهد بها التلاميذ»








=​


----------

